# CLOMID GIRLS PART 14....



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Happy Chatting and  to all



xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

ewww first to post for a change

lill sorry about the bfn but its not over until witch shows

minxy nice to hear from you again honey, good luck with fet, not long now honey  

kim enjoy spain honey, i am taking 1 day at a time at the moment, only 3 days until first scan.

kerry i havent been watching bb either so cant join in that conversation

sal we miss you

sarah remind us when its bows bithdya, wee sole.

saliace, b3ndy, binty and anyone i have missed hope you all have a grewat weekend.

i have to run am not even dressed yet and got to visit my gran and tidy house before my friends come round at 1 

have a good one

twiggy xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry about the BFN Lill  

You have a good weekend too Twiggy!!xx


----------



## lill05 (May 19, 2006)

girls, hope everyone is ok and enjoying the sunshine!!!
Had a really bad day, started work at 9, one of my friends came in with her 4 month DD, had a little cuddle bless her, loved seeing her but brought felt my heart sinking. Then another friend came in with her 3 day old DS (and back into her size six jeans ), he was absolutely gorgeous!!! As if that wasn't heart breaking enough, I had to sit and listen to a work friend (7 months preg and her last day before maternity leave) talking about their planned natural home birth for an hour!!!!  Then just to top everything another friend of mine with an about 3 week old DS was moving into her new house today talking about what contraception she will be using because it would be 'soooo terrible if she fell pregnant again' and she really can't risk it.
It got to the end of the day, my DP came in to pick me up and I just burst into tears   I know it sounds really selfish and i am honestly really happy for all of them, There are just some days I want to crawl into a hole.
Sorry to moan everyone    
Happy   and loads of      to all!!!!!

loadz a love
lill
x x x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

lill you are not selfish honey we all know how you feel, sending you a big 

twiggy xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Am on cd 7 on first cycle of clomid.  Am getting the hot flushes BIG style today!!


----------



## melissa j (May 16, 2006)

Lill, I know how you feel when you look around and everyone you know has kids.
Its just so difficult to understand why some people have no IF problems and others have too many problems to mention.  

My DH has twin daughters from a previous relationship and I love them to bits but really want a child of my own with him.  And the strangest thing is my DH has CF when 90%+ of male patients are infertile, instead he is 100% fertile and I, a supposdly healthy female is the infertile one !   How unfare is that.   I am past being positive.  So desperate I visited a palmist last week!!!!  Not a believer normally but I have decided to put faith in what she said   

Anyway good luck   to all


----------



## lill05 (May 19, 2006)

Hiyu everyone, it is tooooo hot to sleep and its driving me crazy!!!  
Did another HPT today and BFN! really think the witch is playing tricks on me this month, I was even sick this morning so I thought there was a chance, turns out it must be a bug or something!!!

Melissa j - I really know how you feel about wanting a kid of your own, my DP as got a son from his previous relationship, and although he is the little Innocent one in all this (bless him), I can't help but feel a little jealous. I know it sounds nasty and we are in this together but I think to myself that my partner can't really understand what I feel (the fear of NEVER having your OWN child)   . What did the palmist say? To be honest I have thought about going to see one.  

Twiggy3 - thank you for the       to you

Sailaice - How are you hun? how are you getting on with the clomid now, anymore side effects? lots of   for you soon. loadz of    

Hiyu everyone else, I will chat tomorrow when everyone logs on.
want a     so bad!!!!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

No side effects really...a few zits   but thats it. I feel a bit queasy this morning but that is probably nothing!  

How is everyone on this beautiful morning?? Hope everyone enjoyed the weekend!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning all,

Hope everyone is ok. Mad weekend in the garden and sorting the garage out, come to work for a rest (DBB is out today) and she's left me so much to do I don't know how I'm going to get thru it all!  !!!

Back soon


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I love sort outs!! I'm thinking of having a crazy rearrange and sort out myself for no particular reason just that I know it will be all nice!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Makes you feel better doesn't it. We've accumulated so much crap since we moved 18 months ago, DH went mental with me as I keep saying I'm going to carboot it all and don't! Never mind, I'll do it eventually!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I've got zillions of things still at my mothers!! We also have been planning to put DH's football table up for sale and still haven't!!

One thing for sure I'm doing is booking an acupuncture session in tonight!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh that sounds good. I could do with a massage, we've did loads of gardening this weekend and my back is so achey! Might ask my friend, she's training in aromatherapy and is fab at massages.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Good morning ladies.

Sounds like you had a fab holiday Kerry and a busy weekend!  Good news that DBB is out, ease you back in gently to work.

 to everyone else.

Bev xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya 
I am only around today before I go on a course for the rest of the week.....but I don't think I will around much as I just feel so   can't seem to shake it this month....insensitive friends don't help either.
Take Care all.....see you in a week or so when I feel   again.
Its our 4th wedding anniversary this week and DH taking me to Devon at the weekend so hopefully that will cheer me up  
Love you all.XXXXX


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Morning ladies,

Hope you all had a good weekend.  

Kerry it is so good to have you back hun.  Really missed you while you where away.  I love sort outs too it makes you feel so much better.

Where has then sun gone!! It rained all day yesterday and hasn't been sunny here since Thurs last week  .

Well I am working from home today as feel like crap.  I have been on clomid 8 months, first 2 months the s/e were quite bad but for the last 5 months have been fine until now.  I am having really bad flushes and feel sooooo tired and quite sickly aswell.  On my 2ww now so it's fingers crossed.

Did anyone watch BB on Friday.  Can't believe Grace doesn't feel guilty for throwing water over Suzie.  She gets me so  . Glad she was voted out.

Hi Binty, cycle bud, how are you?  We must both be in the 2ww now    for us both hun.

Sarah hun, sending you   sorry you are not feeling very  .  I'm sure a weekend away will help.

Hi, Sailace, Twiggy, Bev, B3ndy, Flower and anyone else I may have missed.

Hope Sal is enjoying her hols.

Jo
xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sarah - chin up hun.... keep positive I know how hard it is, but please don't be sad.  You were doing so well on the positivity front.

Enjoy your wedding anniversary....

Bev xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya girls, sorry computers been down only just been able to log in.

Kerry, so glad you're back, missed you loads. sounds like you had a fab holiday 

Sarah, whats up sweet?  chin up love   

Not sure how long I'll be around for.    I've had an awful weekend. had another attack on saturday (cyst) with horrendous pain and vomiting, still felt off yesterday and this morning still feel sick. I feel like crying because I just dont know how much more I can take. Sick of it all.  So I'm gonna try and get out of here if I can xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Oooh Flower  , hope it clears up hun.

I hate reading about you all so   wish I could wave a big magic wand.... 

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah....honey so sorry your  . Just remember we all know how you feel and we're here to make you   whenever we can. Love you lots  

Bev....horrid DBB, although she has phoned to say sorry she left me so much to do! Break through! He he he   Hope your ok honey?

Jo...Aw you poor love, hope all those horrid S/E's go away. Good luck on your 2WW  

Flower....honey you poor love. So sorry your not well. Are they going to do anything about your cyst? Surely they can't just leave it? Could you go to A&E if it doesn't clear up? Big   to you, missed you loads.

Sailaice....


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hey girls

Sarah hon - saw the old   got you at the weekend - b**ch and I'm sorry you're feeling so   ...I HATE HATE HATE what IF does to us all - this end of the cycle just messes with our heads!! why why why! I also see that you're not taking your last course of clomid - are you waiting til after you've been referred?

Flower - sounds like you're feeling   too hon - is there any chance you can pull a few strings at work and get in to see someone about your cyst today? you said your scan was due around now anyway - it's not right that you have to be in pain like that.

Kerry - busy weekend then hon? I had a nice one - late girls night on Friday (3am finish   and felt like poo for most of Sat - getting too old for late nights!) and the gay hen day was good fun. 

morning all you other lovely clomid chicks...Jo, Sailaice, Bev - how you all doing?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi all,

sorry no time to chat have loads of work to catch up on - hope you all had a great weekend.

Will try to log on later

Binty


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

B3ndy how did your weekend go??

Flower hun I feel so sorry for you! I despise being sick god alone know how I'd cope with morning sickness!! Take care of yourself today hun don't do anything just recuperate!!

I'll probably need a massage Kerry after all those needles have been stuck in me owww  

I'm so jealous Jo working from home I'd love it! I'm an international executive! I was going to apply for orange a long time ago but decided against it, don't know why as their pension scheme is so attractive!

Sarah are you ok?? why have your friends been insensitive??   

Hi Bev  and Binty!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy....glad you had a good weekend hun. 

Sailaice....I'm sure you'll feel chilled after acupuncture. Have you been before?

Binty...u ok hun? Busy?

Well   is here so CD1 for me today. 37 day cycle, last month 33. Will go for fasting glucose and CD4 bloods on Thursday and then just CD4 bloods next month then straight back on clomid and met - woo hoo!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh Kerry I'm sorry the   got you!! 

I've never been to acupunture before so I'll no doubt be stressed to death when I get there!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

aw Kerry - the   has finally reared her head then? that's a long time to have spotting beforehand. fingers crossed the blood tests give you some more answers!

I had my 'needles' sesh this am - she's still concerned that my cycles are so long - when take into account spotting for 2/3 days beforehand and for 2 days after....though i'm not full on bleeding for more than 4 days now - which is good (believe me) to be honest think everything's settling down still after lap
I'd thoroughly recommend acupuncture though girls - came to work feeling SOOO relaxed.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Its good hun. I only went once, but really enjoyed it. They take a long history from you then get started. You'll be fine, promise.

Thanks girls. Glad she's arrived even if I am a bit  . One cycle closer to Clomid again!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

it's amazing some of the questions they ask you isn't it Kerry...when was your first sesh - recently?


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey

Not been on for a while, hope you are all ok?
I have just got back from Greece and i got the best news ever ( apart from being pg) I ovulated, my levels were 51 on cd 23, how cools that? I went to the docs as i have been really dizzy since last wednesday and i forgot all about my test results until i saw it on the screen. woo hoo, cant belive it. Hopefully it will continue on 100mg clomid.

Hope evrybody is ok, love to you all xxxxx

Claire xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

fab news u must be chuffed!


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

well chuffed.... dont think i have ovulated forever... long may it continue


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Fab news BB  

B3ndy..went last year but only had the first session. She was scarey and also suggested I had a session a week at £40, which I couldn't afford to do. Will find a new one I think, or go back to my lovely reflexologist.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey Girls
Just wanted to say sorry for being a miserable moody cow today am feeling better thanks to you guys especially B3ndy    DH just phoned to say he is taking me out for a curry tonight  so sod the diet tonight......  

BB Monster - that is great news hun.

Kerry -  cycling just behind me hun!  

I am off to acupuncture again tomorrow night so looking forward to that!!!!  I am clomid free now until my cons appointment whenever that is!  Wonder if I will ovulate unmedicated?

Byeeee everyone will try and log on at some point this week probably during the evening.

HELLO to everyone.XXX
Take Care and thanksXXXXXXXX


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Kerry - sorry the witch got you hun.  

BB - congratulations on ovulating, one step closer....

Sarah - glad your feeling a little better hun, enjoy your curry.

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah...sorry I've been rubbish today. Was gonna PM you but BB left me so much to do my minds like a jelly! Glad you feel a bit better honey. Enjoy your curry  

Bev....You ok hun? Did you get your car sorted yet?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bev - I saw that Kim is probably expecting a baby girl   that is great news......



Kerry - DBB is overworking you hun   your a star and always there for me - thank you.  I am already planning my meal.....mmmmmm


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Have a popadom for me, with a bit of mango chutney - oh my mouth is watering!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah - i'm only a message away - remember that! and enjoy that curry....lucky you're not on Met (the after effects wouldn't be pleasant!  ) as for ov'ing with the   tabs -you never know, wot with clomid staying in system for bit and the acupuncture, worth getting your bloods done still.

Good news about Kim - someone to go girley shopping with eh? Do you know what you're having Bev? or don't you want to know?

Kerry - get DBB to    off!! leaving you work - who does she think she is?  any news on the arrest front?  .......loving the new photo- where was that taken? Portugal?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes hun down by the harbour in Alvor. Beautiful place, just before dinner but after a few cocktails!   Think she might have gotten away with the shoplifting - watch this space!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Kerry another fab piccie!!!  It looks lovely there!  DH is trying to convince me to book a late deal like in the next couple of weeks - as tempting as it is we would never have a good time, i'm so hot and sticky its unbelievable.

Which car are you referring too?  My convertible?

Sarah I read that about Kim too, how exciting.  We decided not to find out but I am convinced i'm having a girl - but you never know I suppose!  Looking forward to the suprise!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes hun your little blue number!


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hello Ladies

BB that great newson the Ov, good luck hun

Kerry, Take that was Fab on Saturday had a right good dance to it all and Mark is still as yummy as ever!!!!

Hi Flower and B3ndy xx

Kim xxxx

Sarah, glad your feeling better hun and thank you, wouldn't have bothered if it was a boy or girl just too nosey to wait :0

Bev I was convinced I was having a boy!!! so don't go buying oink just yet...lol :0


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I thought you'd had an update, I must have forgotten to tell you!!

Well.... I went away with work on business leaving DH to try to sell our cars as both were advertised on Auto Trader (the MG was advertised with damage) and I came back and both of them were SOLD!  I was so proud and excited....

We now have two cars for the price of the lesser value car and have the money from the MG for all the other "stuff" we need.

So all turned out well in the end.

However 3 days after buying DH's new (but old) car he crashed it into another car!  Nice one    that is now in the bodyshop being repaired.  Does he think I have nothing better to do apart from speak to insurance companies!!

Kim I do occasionally have a doubt in my mind when I start looking at girly things!!  I will be happy whatever Thumper is!  Congratulations on your girl by the way....


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Kim, fab news honey. Bless. Glad you enjoyed Take That, they've still got it  

Bev...Wow thats fantastic, apart from DH crashing of course! Glad he was ok. 

Fed up now. Still got loads of Quotes to type up but CAN'T BE ARSED!!!!!!


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Kerry......still got it, tell me about it lol, me and my friend were looking at them thinking how good they looked after 10 years and wondering why DH's didn't !!!!!!!  they both have man boobs and bellies now!!!  ha ha


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Ola Kim - lucky you going to see Take That - was gutted when I missed out on tickets!

Bev - what a bummer about the car! isnt that just the bliinkin way!

Kerry - you can't tell you'd had a few   in the pic!!  ..hope you weren't standing too close to the waters edge though! 

right lassies - enough   from me for today - got to go and read sport bullies for next 3 hours   - and I know b*gger all about sport so better go find out what's happening in World cup   

speak tomorrow!

 

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Have fun B3ndy, amke something up just to see if anyone notices and rings in   

Logging off now, DBB just back.

Love y'all  

xxxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sorry not bee around today been very busy as was off on Friday, off tomorrow pm and also got this Friday off.

Kerry.. glad you had a great hol and sorry   got you.
Kim.. a girl lovely you can get some nice girly stuff now  
B3ndy.. I'm the same as you know b*gger all about most sport except rugby
Bev.. great news about selling your cars.   dh and get him to deal with the insurance company.
Sarah.. enjoy your curry

I left work early on Thursday thank goodness I did as ov pains where really bad I even lost feeling in my left leg so no BMS   at least I had day off on Friday and felt bit better to resumed BMS in am   the onto gardening but couldn't be bothered so laid out in the sun and fell asleep for 2 hours   and got sunburned.

Sat am dh said I'm only interested when its BM time   was really quite nasty about it so left him to himself for the day and didn't talk to him unless I had too.  Then guess what the f****ng cheeky b*gger wanted to BMS Sat pm without even apologising for what he said  .  I couldn't believe it I go through the mill to even get a chance of oving and he then says all I'm interested in is having a baby and have no interest in him when it was our decision.

Well have to have cd21 bloods done on Wednesday and Friday this week but won't get results until mid July as cons is away on holiday so not even going to speak to dh about what cd I'm on and may just give it a break this month - really don't know what to say to him as I'm still hurting from his comment at the weekend and it's left me feeling that I'm on my own .

Sorry to rant but its been building up and didn't know how else to get it off my chest.

Binty


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh Binty are you ok?? Men can be so insensitive and have selective memories!!

Tried ringing up for acupunture and there aren't any available appointments until october


----------



## hairy fairy (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi binty, men don't seem to understand that baby making consums us. we're the ones that have to pump all sorts of things in our body and then hope that maybe this time it's going to happen and then .
then we're back to square one pumping our body's with drugs again. 

I'm sorry I've been so negative but sometimes it just makes me want to scream with frustration.

p.s I've blown you a couple some bubbles for luck.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies!

How is everyone and where are you all hiding!?

I've just read that they are discussing changing IVF on the NHS to 3 cycles instead of one! Talk about a positive start to the day!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning all,

I've read that too and also they have developed a procedure in Italy for IVF patients who are high risk to miscarry to have the embies tested for a deficiency before they are put back.

Binty


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know I was reading that too!! But I figured it might take ages to materialise in hospitals around us  

On the plus side tho maternity leave gets increased to 9 months in April I think    

Btw Binty your stars look lovely how did you get them??


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Not a clue - didn't even realise but was previously a charter member now a VIP


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning lovelies,

Binty...Sorry to hear you and DH fell out over the weekend. They can be really hurtful at times, but I think they sometimes get as frustrated as we do, especially as they feel so helpless. I know mine does. chin up hun, we're all here for you 

Hairyfairy...sounds like you needed a rant too hun! Hope your ok?

Sailaice....what a bummer about acupuncture. Is there anywhere else you could try? You could call them back and ask them to give you a ring if anyone cancels in the meantime. I get 3 tried at IVF already on the NHS, at St Mary's in Manchester that is.

Flower....hope your feeling a bit better hun, if your in work which you probably shouldn't be, so don't really know why I'm typing this! 

B3ndy....you won't be in yet, but morning anyway! 

Sarah....how was your curry honey 

Jo...you working from home today?

Twiggy...how you feeling hun?

Bev....U ok?

Kim...been shopping yet? When do you go away?

Well, looks like DBB is here today - boo hiss

xxx[br]Posted on: 20 June 2006, 10:06:27Cool I've got stars too!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Think your right Kerry.  I spoke to his mum last night before dh got home and she said that it he probably feels under pressure to perform and is worried that he may not be up to it and I'll end up with BFN again this month.

Me and dh sat down after dinner and had a bit of a chat about how we are both feeling and we have decided that even though I will have my two prog tests done this week we are not going to even think about the results as we don't see my cons is until 12th July as he's on hols and just spend time together and enjoy each others company.

It's dh's birthday today so am leaving a lunchtime so I can go and buy his pressie and the ingredients I need to make a lovely candle lit dinner for two    We decided last night that we are going to have a romantic night in   (we never seem to stay in much together anymore since we got married last year)

Binty


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw thats sounds lovely hun.  Glad you had a chat, its good to clear the air. What are you making for dinner?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

What a delicious idea!! Are you making a cake too?? everytime i see one of your posts my mouth waters because of that cake pic!!  

I might have another look around for another acupunturist, I did only ring one


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Give it go, I'm sure you'll find one hun.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Binty - they don't mean it hun!  I had trouble with DH as well in that department too "said I was only interested in him when it was that time!!"  I remember feeling very upset by the comment too!  He still drops the occasional comment now because it doesn't feel right now and I seem to have a small bleed directly afterward so we've decided its not worth it...  

Sounds like your doing the right thing by cooking and spending time together, give you both some "you" time.  I'm sure you'll be back on much happier tomorrow!!

 everyone else!!  

Bev xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I got totally mixed up the Binty for B3ndy!! sorry  

Hope you have a lovely meal Binty!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Well this is what is on the menu for tonight:

King Prawns mixed with diced tomatoes, cucumber, peppers topped with cold asparagus (dh's favourite)

Medalions of beef in creamy wild mushroom and masala sauce
served with dalphinous (sp.) potatoes and mange tout

Lemon cheesecake & cream

Do you think he will like it!!!!


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Morning ladies,

Binty, glad you cleared the air with DH.  It is good to stay in sometimes and talk, your menu sounds lovely, making my mouth water!! Goodluck on the 2ww   .  I have my 21 bloods on Friday, hoping I ov'd as I didn't get the test done last month as I was in Cyprus.

Kerry & Sailace, I looked into acupuncture but didn't book anything.  Might give it a go.

Kim, congrats on having a girl, bet you can't wait to see her.

Bev, glad you & bean are ok.

Flower, B3ndy and everyone else hello.

Anyone watch BB last night.  Just read that Lisa, Lea, Nikki, Imogen & Glyn all got told off for discussing nominations and as a punishment had to stand up and nominate each other in front of everone.  Nikki got the most noms so she is definately up again this Friday.  The rest of the housemates get to nominate normally.

Looking forward to the match tonight, COME ON ENGLAND!!

Jo
xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm going to log off now just had really distrubing call from BL GF - the f***ing b*****d has beaten her up will caht tomorrow


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Binty, speak tomorrow.

Bev xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear that too Binty! The meal sounds gorgeous though!! wish I lived near you I'd be climbing through your kitchen window!!

Jo, I watched big brother and can't decide if Nikki has much to worry about her! I think that the public quite like her! She's growing on me. If she stuck to being funny and not whingy she'd be safe!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Binty...how awful. Take care  

Jo.....I have to admit I did watch it last night,and I watched Grace come out. I vowed not to watch any of it!! Felt sorry for Pete last night, bless him he was having a down day. Nikki kills me, she's so funny but annoying too! I can't believe she is actually like that! Serves them right for discussing nominations!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

oooh god - hope everything's ok binty (and happy cooking for tonight if you don't manage to log on)...as for the heart to heart with dh - good to clear the air, having bms under pressure isn't nice for either of you.

Sailaice - I've not seen that about 3 goes of IVF on NHS - where's that info then? The maternity pay thing does start from April - which means govt have to extend time of statutory pay to nine months - think it's just over £100 a week... AS for the cakes - I've got another 2 wedding cakes to make before Sept - one for my gay friends and the other for a mate (am doing a freebie as a thank you for the fella helping my dh lay our patio)

Kerry - I keep telling dh having a dog would be a good idea - it'd def get me out the house.

Jo - fingers crossed for your prog results....I personally find they do my head in coz every time they've come back as good for me and every time I get my hopes up and then get a BFN.....grrrrrrrrrr!

ola Bev - how you doing? decided yet whether to go away for a bit or have you ruled it out now? what about going away somewhere in UK?

Did anyone see that pap Panorama programme about fertility on sunday? - made my blood boil

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls 

sorry not around much, firstly the computers in work are playing up, I've just got on line now.  But I'm feeling a bit down at the moment and I'll only make you all depressed with my moaning and groaning!  sorry I'm not being very supportive for you all xxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Aw Flower -DON'T BE SILLY- that's what we're here for..for you to   and   to!! what's up chick? are you still feeling poo from your cyst?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw Flower, don't stay away from us petal. We're all here for you no matter how pap you feel. How's the sickness etc?

B3ndy...no more talks about puppies then?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

You ok Flower? Have a rant I always feel better when stuff is off my chest.

B3ndy I posted a link for the IVF stuff http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/5095884.stm there you go!! As for the mat thing i don't get it. How long do you get 90% of your pay for? 3mths still?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Doesn't Maternity pay (not statutory) depend on where you work? Not all companies pay maternity I don't thing. Not sure if I will get it, but I'll kick up a stink if DBB protests about it!!


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Flower hun   we are all here for you, please don't stay away. Rant & rave all you like.

3 goes of IVF on NHS would be good. We only get 1 go here.  I have requested all the info to be sent out to be an egg donor at our local private clinic.  DH called earlier to say it has arrived so I will be reading that this afternoon.  You get a funded cycle if you donate and the turn around is quite quick, the lady told me they have first consultation appts available within 2 weeks.  Going to see my consultant in July so will make further inquiries after then.

We get 4.5 months full pay maternity then 1.5 months statutory, then we can have another 6 months unpaid.  If the stat is increased to 9 months then that would mean 4.5 months on stat  .  Do you qualify for this if you are pregnant before April?

Nikki is so funny on BB, I think she will be safe. I want Lisa out next she makes me so   !!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

No - no more talks about puppies yet Kerry - dh is worried that we'll have to fund an IVF cycle (though his folks have offered to pay)...so nearly two grand on a bulldog pup is a bit of wasted dosh...especially as I'd rather a baby at the end of the day.

as far as the maternity pay thing goes it does depend on where you work as to how much paid time you get - some peeps I know only get 2 months full paid maternity from work and then rely on statutory pay from gvt for four months (£100 a week)....so with the new gvt plans they'll get another 3 months....think that's how it works.....believe it's only for women who are preggers AFTER April


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

B3ndy you are correct hun, the statutory I think is 90% full salary for 6 weeks followed by the rest of 6 months at £100 per week.

I get 100% for 6 weeks and then 90% for 6 weeks and then in my case 14 weeks at £100 per week.

How generous your in laws offering to pay for IVF, thats wonderful.

Bev xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I know - I was v surprised when they made the offer to dh - as they don't really have much to do with our lives as it is...but dh's mum said the way she saw it was she'd rather dh could enjoy his inheritance whilst she was still alive!...I just wonder whether she'll remember it still when it comes down to it...they did the same with our wedding and then denied they'd offered to pay for some stuff on the evening of the reception - leaving dh and I to pay for it - I wasn't a happy bunny.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw thats really mean of them!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

believe you me Kerry - that's not the half of it - don't get me started on my outlaws!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

4.5 months!!!   Jo are there any jobs going at Orange??  

B3ndy inlaws can be funny. My dad paid cash for our house at auction then spent 16000 doing it up then we bought it off him for auction price + 10000 so not only did he give us 6000 we also have a lot of profit in it! The inlaws bought us a fridge for Christmas  

I didn't expect anything but when his dad got his redundancy money 100,000 she paid for us to go to florida and stay with them in the villa they have there but I was like..."well the garden isn't done if she is going to get us a treat that money could help us sort that out" but oh no, I know I'm lucky with helpful parents and don't expect anything off them but she didn't even get us a card for a new house or anything..I dunno I thought they would have been at least excited because he is her only child but when she first saw it and it was getting done up she walked in and said "it will do for a starter home..." whilst my dad was stood there caked in crap and sweating in the middle of grouting the bathroom...he wasn't impressed!!  

I don't know how much mat leave I will get here, daren't ask!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sailaice - sounds like we could have the same outlaw 'issues'.....we've NEVER had a welcome to your new home card (we've bought 2 houses in time been together) let alone pressie....my folks bought us a wardrobe for first and kitchen table for second....the outlaws turned up on moving in day for first home AFTER all the unpacking was done and waited to be dished up tea and biccies never lifted a finger....and THEN left without even saying goodbye to my folks who were up to eyes....THEN in our most recent move they offered to help but we didn't end up seeing them for 2 weeks....his mother then had the cheek to turn up and turn her nose up at my mum who was helping clear out the garden - coz she felt left out!!!!!    ......as for wedding pressie - never got one - or even a card...same goes for his sister - said she was waiting to see what was 'left' on the wedding list...that was FOUR YEARS AGO!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Lets turn it round into a positive and never do it to our children!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Too blinkin right - the way they make my dh feel sometimes makes him so  ...i've sworn NEVER to make my children feel that way!...as he always tells me "I chose you - I never chose my family'


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw bless! Thats so sweet!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Aw I think that is sweet too!! Bless his cottons! It's quiet on here today isn't it??

I wonder what sort of cycle I have this month   last month was 50 days and the first time I've ever been that late! hoping clomig sorts me out


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Blimey you are a quiet lot on here today!!

Kerry you busy hun?  DBB back today I suppose?!

Bev xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

HI LADIES

Can i join you again its been a while since i was on clomid and I'm now back on them  i started them on the 11/06 side affects not to bad at the moment even though dp said i was a bit off with him last night    never mind hope you ladies are all OK

good luck all around

love lea-Anne xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bev...yep she's here! Been stomping round all day! Not good as I have a huge headache!  

Sailaice...crikey I thought my cycles were long! 50 days is a long time. Mind you was that after your HSG?

B3ndy....  you busy today?

Baby wisper....nice to see you hun. Sorry to read about your m/c


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yep that was after my HSG but I thought they didn't effect cycles?

Hi baby whisper I thought my side effects were non existent but all of a sudden after a bright and breezy morning I feel really angry at nothing...  is it poss its clomid I stopped taking them on CD 6


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

S/E's can show up anytime of the cycle I think hun, mine certainly did!


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

yes they certainly can when i was taking them last year i was one moody cow all month long i felt sorry for poor DP he done nothing wrong and i was starting on him all the time the s/e got that bad i kicked him out the house a few times but always welcomed him back with open arm an hour of so after i really hope they don't get that bad this time  

lea-Anne xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He he he   mine weren't that bad Lea-Anne! Plenty of tears and tantrums though, but thats pretty usual for me anyway, or so DH would have me believe. Not sure that he is looking forward to me going back on the   pills next cycle! And I'm not either, it will be like starting again, only at 100mg! Might ask for 150mg, just to see if I can actually send my entire family loopy as well, and end up in a mental home! I'm sure DH has reserved my place already!


----------



## soozeee (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi lea-Anne, 
So sorry about your m/c - it feels so hard to start trying all over again doesn't it? Hope clomid S/e go easy on you!    
love
Suze
xxx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

thanks suze it is hard to try again we both now that, I'm just thinking positive for the future but I'm both excited and scared at the same time do u get what i mean

good luck to you to with the clomid and met  

love lea-Anne xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

sorry not been around much today to - lots going on - cruise ships with vomiting outbreaks, fake wedding scams etc etc - so been up to eyes and due to go at 5pm.

am on earlies tomorrow - so should be 'around' more to chat.

hope you're all ok  

S
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello!! is it poss as far on in my cycle I can get side effects out of no where today I came over all stressed paranoid I was going to get sacked at work for going on FF and instantly thought because boss was in a mini mood it was all about me!  
Totally got myself worked up they were going to check my pc and everything when I left! I thought you could only get s/e on the days you were taking the tablets! I am soooo stressed out of no-where!! i've got a really good job...well only paywise! no benefits whatsoever!! arghhhh I'm going crazy!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Ladies
am loving the new charter stars   thought Id pop on and have a read and say a quick hello as I prob won't get back on until next week now    Just been to acupuncture and feel really zonked.  B3ndy tell you about it next week.

I am feeling much happier now bTW.

Love and hugs

Sarah
PS welcome back baby whisper


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

bloody hell you girls can talk!

sarah speak next week honey, glad you are feeling better

saliace you can get se any time honey, panic attacks are a fairly common se, hope they get better soon

b3ndy hows wonder boy treating you?

hi lea anne, suz good luck on the clomid

kerry/ binty/ sal/ flower/lill/ witchie hope you are all well.

bev/ kim how are you and beans doing?

tracey how are you honey? hope you have a nice relaxing break away, thinking of you honey

kirsty xxx
[br]Posted on: 20/06/06, 20:46Hi again,

with regards to maternity leave i think it depends on where you work. I am really lucky where i am as we can get 6 months full pay and take 6 months half pay if we want to, was one of the reasons i have held on at work so long as hate my job but benefits are good.

Scan went well, we saw 1 little heartbeat and both cried  were so nervous before it and such a relief there was a heartbeat. So they said dates match and think i am 6 weeks 6 days today which means i am due on the 6th feb 07. We went into town afetr it and i bought some shoes and got a new phone to celebrate, well beats alcohol any day  ok have to run. I may not get on tomorrow as have to go away for work for the day and have to leave at 7am for train and wont get home until quite late so will prob catch up thursday,

take care,

Kirsty xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Panic attack? Is that what this is? I feel marginally calmer now. I didn't realise panic attacks were a s/e. Feel better now I know whats going on.Thanks twiggy!
Anyone else had them?? plus mat leave paid for 6months   !!!! lucky you! where do you work! God I need a new job 

I really want to get into acupunture and be zonked too   going to really have better look for another one as local one is booked!!
Speak next week then sarah


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

- you can tell which households the women aren't that   about the footy - we're all logging on here in peace!! (cept me coz dh is away, only two days til he's home - not that I'm counting! )

      Twiggy at your first scan....am so chuffed for you!! it must have been an amazing feeling. I bet it makes all those bruises from injections worth it!   Congratulations honey - and take it easy! don't let them work you too hard tomorrow! (Wonder Boy has been his usual irritating idiot self - am back in my old job tomorrow for one day's guest appearance and luckily he's off - peace at last!)

Sailaice - I became really paranoid on clomid - convinced the world was out to get me - but reckon it's all the hormones rushing around.

Sarah - sorry I missed you hon - sleep well and catch up next week - glad you're feeling better. Here's hoping you have a really great romantic weekend away too - you deserve it!!  

God - just seen what time it is - gotta be up at 4.30am - best go!

Catch ya's nice and early in the am!

S
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hiya

saliace you are welcome honey, yeh used to get them quite often, i work in records management for the government but its the most boring and stressful job in the world at the mo wouldnt wish it on anyone  what do you do?

b3ndy thanks honey yes was lovely, was def worth it, give wonder boy a kick for me  i better go to am up at 5am. 

p.s i am sitting with laptop on my knee watching footie 

kirsty xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm an International Executive   I deal with countries in Europe who like to create relationships with our company we sell computer connectivity stuff, I really do marketing and translating for Spain which is my main focus as I am fluent in spanish from living there most of my life! wooo thats a mouthful.Congratulations on your scan twiggy don't think I said that before!  

God I felt awful last night! B3ndy, I was really paranoid too I had to go and lay in bed and watch a dvd to calm down!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls 

Feeling a bit better today, thanks for everything. Everything was getting on top of me and sometimes your better on your own, know what I mean. I've written to my consultant asking him to speed my scan up or if I can have it done here at work because I'm becoming distressed. You see a few years ago I had a massive cyst on my ovary, size of a melon,  I had to have a huge op which was like having a hysterectomy, cut right open, ovary cut and patched up through endo and 8 weeks off work. I just can't go through that again  Dh being out of work is a worry too, even though he has had a job offer its all to be finalised etc and i keep having waves of worry. God, listen to me !!!!

Sailace, have to say one of the things with me yesterday is the paranoia kicked in, was convinced i would get the sack for going on FF, clearing all my computer etc and being exceptionally good for my boss 

Twiggy, I am so happy for you! What a relief. Enjoy hunny xxx

Lee-Anne, welcome back hun, I'm so sorry about he m/c I had no idea. nice to have you back on board 

Sarah, Kerry, B3ndy - big hugs and kisses 

 everyone else xxxxx[br]Posted on: 21/06/06, 08:54Suze has posted this on the 2ww thread, it might be useful

http://talk.sheknows.com/showthread.php?t=227


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

OMG flowerpot that was exactly how I felt!! 

Just been reading up on Mat leave, I haven't been with this employer for a year until the 11th of July! so if I fall pg this month I might not be entitled to mat pay! eek


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

morning girls

Glad to hear you're feeling much better flower!! and hope the letter does the trick - it must be really wearing feeling like that for so long...and the sooner your mind is put at ease the better.

ola to all the rest of you lovely clomid chicks!! ......bit of a   getting up for earlies today but soooo much prefer the job to the one I do on lates.

oh well - catch up in a bit - gotta go find some news for tomorrow.

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

OH MY GOD! My stars today said that I will be presented with an opportunity that changes my life - logged onto hotmail and there was job advertised just up the road, 25hours a week for more money than I'm on now! Just sent my CV through. How fab would that be, I could well do that!

Flower....so glad you feeling better honey. I'm sure its very worrying for you, but try and take it easy, stress will only make it worse.  for DH's job, and that you get a quick response form your cons.  

B3ndy...DH back tomorrow hun? Bet you can't wait! Glad WB is out of your way. DBB is going out shortly, thank god!  

Twiggy...So glad the scan went well, you must both be so excited. 

Sailaice....I had loads of paranoid episodes on Clomid, that was probably one of my worst S/E. Don't worry, they'll get better/easier to deal with.

Babywisper...how are you today hun?

Sarah....hope work goes well this week. Glad acupuncture was good.

Bev & Kim...hope beans are doing well!

Well, off to type some emails before DBB goes out. Back soon

xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know they're crap aren't they! Hope you get the job Kerry! I want a new job too! I just don't want to take anything less than the money I am on now am far too used spending it   Anything with less hours is generally less pay,   fingers crossed you get it!!!

I quite fancy a job at the hospital near us, totally goes against what I have studied for and I won't be using my languages but who knows! Plus I'm loathe to change because it will mean another year of waiting before I qualify for mat leave


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey Kerry, that sounds like a good omen to me !  good luck x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Ooh Kerry - fingers crossed it is a good omen - you could do with getting away from DBB!! ....and if it is the case then apparantly I'm in line for promotion this week - but me thinks I have more chance of seeing pigs flying over the newsroom!! 

And yup - dh is back tomorrow   ...just in time for start of BMS  ....got ANOTHER email from a mate y'day telling me she tested positive for number two last week .......thats TEN people who've fallen preggers with their first/second/third babies since I started fertility treatment last Aug - not that I'm counting... ...dh says it's unhealthy for me to be keeping a tally....so I put him right!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

AND I just re-read the advert and its for a FURNITURE company! How spooky is that!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

sorry to sound   Kerry - but why is that spooky - you're not working in that line of work right now are you?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Interior design at the moment. All related!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sounds great Kerry!

B3ndy, bet you jump on dh when he gets back   BMS for us too, CD12 today, you're just behind me?  I've been having a few brazil nuts every day, taking all my vits and tonight will use preeseed xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Top stuff if it all comes off then Kerry - start tunnelling your escape route right now hon! 

flower - am on cd 9 today....dh arrives back at Heathrow in the early hours of tomorrow morning (having only just left Angola an hour ago - mmmm how tired will he be?!) so I've warned him to have a good sleep before I get home from work at 1.30pm


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He he he poor bloke will be knackered tomorrow night! But I'm sure he'll have a huge smile on his face!


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi ladies 

kerry im fine thanks hun u?
feeling abit thick today if i started clomid on the 11/06 and finished them on the 15th what cd does that make me 

lea-Anne xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Lee-anne, presumably AF came 10th June then?

B3ndy - I left dh a note this morning as he was still in bed saying dont exert yourself (he is putting up a new fence) as I'm having my way with you tonight


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

yes it did hun


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

today is CD12 then, same as me


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

thanks hun xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Flower at your note to dh! i'm sending mine a text for him to get as soon as he lands in J'burg - just in case he's forgotten!

Baby whisper    for this cycle!!

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

dont think i'll even wait until tonight, get weighed at WW then home to bed


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello ladies

Sarah glad to see your feeling better hun.

Kerry job sounds fab, good luck...  keep us updated.

Flower/ B3ndy you two are beginning to sound like nymphos!!  

 to everyone else, hope you are well.   vibes for you all.

Bev xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He he he, sounds like another BMS challenge coming up girls!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

...Flower!! ever thought of a 'quickie' before weigh in to burn off a few more pounds!! 

Come on Bev - we all know as soon as bubba taylor is out you'll be back in business!!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

B3ndy you know me so well


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Looks like I might have some cycle buddies!   My AF arrived on the 9th of June!! Sharp pain in my right side earlier could I be ovulating...

I don't even feel in the mood for


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy - i would but weigh in is 4.45 straight from work, I can wait till oh, lets see, 5.15pm 

I have loads of cycle buddies this month!

you could be getting ready to Sailaice, i start with ovary twinges then centrally low down, backache and frequent peeing. unfortunately its the one time I don't really fancy sex but needs must!!


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

sailaice i had these pains last night they were coming on quite strong to i also had the backache it actually felt like AF was coming at anytime i had a bit of







just in case think it was a bit early though i to couldn't be bothered with it eather I'm just Glad it was a quickie baby making sex is not the same as making love to me does anyone feel the same lol

lea-Anne xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Right chicks...that's me done for the day - back laters 

will   more when get home...and promise I won't go back to my 'old ways' of a nice long 3 hour afternoon kip!! 

S
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

OMG Lea-Anne that banana pic is so funny lol mine have gone now it was just a sharpish pain for a couple of seconds hmmm better get on the band wagon myself lmao


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

sorry peeps - its no good - my eyes are starting to shut - going to have to have my power nap...will try and catch up with ya all laters - but hopefully before you leave work for the day.

if i don't good luck at weigh in tonight Kerry and flower!

S
xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just had a chance to log on been really busy at work not had time to catch up all your posts.

Suffice to say didn't cook dh's birthday dinner last night neither of us could be bothered to eat - spent 2 1/2 hrs at A&E with BIL GF she was told that she had either badly bruised or had a small crack or fracture to her ribs - they didn't x-ray her at all and sent her home with paracetamol & nurofen.  I took her back to BIL to get some of her stuff and then onto her house.

Will try to log on later.

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy, enjoy your snooze.

We've just been sorting out our Christmas party!!!  Not had summer yet !! 

[br]Posted on: 21/06/06, 14:43oh hell Binty, just what you need. is it your brother in laws GF and who did it to her? xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh Binty you poor love. I hope she's ok. Sorry it messed up your night.  

Not going to weigh in


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

why Kerry?  naughty girl


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Kerry.. If you don't go to weigh in I'll   you over the head.

It was my BIL who assulted her


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm being lazy really, but also cos I'm doing my fasting glucose BT tomorrow I can't eat after 7pm and don't have tea that early, and don't want to eat before weigh in (I've put enough on as it is, without having a bowl of pasta to add to it!!) Sorry girls, you'll have to   me!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'll half let you off then 

Binty thats terrible, is it your dh's brother? xxx[br]Posted on: 21/06/06, 15:11I'm going soon girlies, have a nice evening 

xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bye Flower


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good luck for your BT tomorrow Kerry xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Yep dh's younger brother

Kerry.. good luck with bt tomorrow
 flower

I've got my cd21 test tonight and another one on Friday def know I've ov'd this month as the pain was that bad


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks girls. Should be ok, I'm sure we're all used to being pin cushions now!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kerry go and get weighed   you will feel better to have gotten it done even if you have gained!!

Are you ok Binty?? you could do meal tonight??


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We'll see!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I said to dh last night that for this year only his birthday is 21st not 20th  

He's going to pick me up from station and take me to hosp for b/t then home so I can start cooking


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Have a lovely evening lovelies

xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies!!

Bad morning for me! some w*%&^? has put the windows in on my car! I'm fuming!! Only plus side is that I had some cm this morning   no ewcm but not far off so I could be ov soon! With all the bloody stress going on bet it isn't my month!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning

 oh no Sailaice what a [email protected]@dy pain    - was it parked outside your house?


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Sailaice - What a nightmare, I know what its like having to deal with insurance companies and I don't envy you!!  Hope you get it sorted quickly.

Morning All...

Sarah - Happy Anniversary, enjoy....

Bev xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh is it sarah's anniversary today?

Sarah -


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

morning ladies

apols for sloping off into the land of noddy wink winks yesterday but I was knackered - my body clock is all out of sync with the shifts this week...only another 3 days to go!!

Sailaice - what a bummer about your car - do those sort of idiots that do that sort of thing not have anything better to do with their lives?!

Flower,  Bev, Kerry - ola - howz you all today? Have you had your blood test Kerry....just going to peek over at diet thread to see how you got on last night Flower

(Happy anniversary for today Sarah - have a really DIRTY weekend to celebrate! )

S
xx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Morning ladies,

Sorry I haven't been around the last couple of days.  In Bristol and very busy so no chance of logging on.  Binty, good luck with bt got mine tomorrow.  DH is convinced I am pg as I am feeling sick each day and my temp is a lot higher.  Don't think I will be as too early for symptoms probably just s/e!!!

Hope you are all well, can't really chat today.

Jo
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

 Sarah & DH....enjoy  

Sailaice....what a feckin' nightmare hun. Some people have no respect for other peoples belongings. Hope you get sorted. Good news about the CM.

Flower....how you feeling hun?

Bev..... 

B3ndy....blood test was ok. Fasting wasn't as bad as I thought it was!

Jo....don't work too hard honey!

DBB here, not sure if its all day or not......boo 

xxx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks Kerry, I'll try not to.  I have a meeting at 10am then hope to set off home around 12pm as I want to be home normal time.  Is normally a 4 hour drive.  Going out tonight to the loacal golf club for some food with my parents so don't want to be late.

Great picture, you both look so happy and healthy.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Jo - fingers crossed hun, sending you lots of babydust!

Morning Kerry x

B3ndy - how are you hun?


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks Bev, when did you start getting pg symptoms?


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Here you go Jo, hope this helps.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,45039.msg574381.html#msg574381


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Everyone!! Please lets talk loads today so I can rant till my tongue swells up and pops out of my head!!

Don't you live in Darlington Jo?? Isn't that were orange is?

Glad the blood test was ok Kerry!

B3ndy I tried getting 50 winks after work yesterday it didn't work   my early night didn't pan out either.  

How did the meal go Binty?

Hello Flower, Bev u ok?


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Sailace, my meeting has been put back until 11am so can chat a bit longer.  Yes I live in Darlington and Orange have a large site there but I have to travel to Bristol quite a lot as the Technical Directorate is all based in Bristol.  I am so tired aswell I could nap every afternoon at the moment!!

Bev, thanks for the link.  I think the pills are driving me   and it is s/e from them instead.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Jo, in my case I think the side effects were a good thing!  I did pretty much experience everything ever mentioned!  The most shocking was definately sitting down to dinner absolutely fine busily chatting to DH and all of a sudden threw up everything with no warning...


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ooooh Jo - that sounds v  ...isn't a high temp a good sign? how exciting if we get another bfp for the clomid chicks!

Kerry - glad the pin pricking sesh went ok

Flower - how you doing? did you jump on dh after weigh in last night? 

Bev - I'm good thanks - got a call from dh just after 7.30am to say he'd landed at Heathrow...so in just over 3 hours time I'll be rushing home to jump his bones! ..really missed him this month - soppy mare I am!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Bev that sounds so funny!   Your poor DH!!! lol

I always miss DH when he works away and he's only ever in Leeds for 2 night so it must be awful for you B3ndy!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

My DH has gone to the ISle of Man for the day, not quite as exotic as Angola B3ndy!!!   Bless him, he doesn't do early mornings and had to get up before me today!

Bev...not funny but it is


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy - I did, straight home from weigh in about 5.15 and got him in bed


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You little  !!

I've just splahed black coffee up the front of my white t-shirt! I'm not even on the   pills!

When is Sal back??

xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

DH wasn't  !  Definately put him of his dinner, that was the weirdest bit after i'd brushed my teeth and my stomach was settled I carried on with my dinner    

Kerry wait til you have a bump, you'll be suprised what you can rub against in a white top!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Here's wishing


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Here 's some fairydust   hopefully all our dreams will come true


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Are my cycle buddies having any ov symptoms yet?  CD13 today and my twinges are starting.  I'm doing the funny walk I do where it hurts in my ovary area ha ha


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I had a shooting pain in ovary yesterday but nothing today except cm  

I do feel a bit emotional, happy as larry one min...weepy the next! I have just been looking at mothercare and Next   Needless to say the hospital bag is mentally packed, baby's first outfit, pram picked and nursery decorated...am I going


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning all,

Well bt stung a bit last night and have to have another one on Friday.

Saliace.. Got home and cooked dinner starter was lovely but main course was a disaster the potatoes were still not cooked after being in the oven for 1 1/2 hrs   and the sauce was like water - don't know what went wrong but last time I cooked it it was fab    dh told me not to worry about it as he was full from the starter  
Jo.. sending you loads of   cycle bud & good luck tomorrow with your bt
kerry.. glad the fasting wasn't too bad think sal's back on Monday
Flower..   bet he didn't know what hit him  
B3ndy.. good luck with   when you get home hope dh isn't too tired
bev.. how are you and bump doing

Not sure how much I will be around today as have tomorrow off.  Hope you are all having a good day.

Binty


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sailaice - although dh and I have been married for 4 years we've been together for 17 years altogether and in that time we've probably only live under the same roof for 7 years!! we get used to our 'own space'  

Flower - 'cycle buddy'...I had AWFUL pains last night - really strong in both my ovaries which is nuts coz I don't normally ov til around cd 15/16 - dunno what's going on this month - though I did have q a bit of trapped wind last night too - could have been that! 

Binty - sorry to hear the bt was painful - here;s hoping you've ov'd this month. Howz your BIL GF now? is she staying with you? I take it she's left him...if she's got any sense?

Kerry - has DBB left the building yet? Sals only gone for a week so think she's back this weekend.... wonder if she's having a good time?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

DBB has not left the building! Damn and blast, she's a pain. 

Just going to pull off my cotton wool and tape, hate doing it!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

The only space I get really is because I finish work earlier than DH!! I sometime am grateful when he is away or works half day on a saturday as I can get things done when he's not under my feet!! 

Sorry that the bt was painful binty! I had an awful woman once who took mine who was in a bad mood and was really rough with me. I should of made a complaint but I was that upset I wanted to just get out of there!

Flower and B3ndy (cucle buds   ) I think I have just had AF pains but I also think I am going crazy so I am suspicious of my own instincts right now!

Kerry what does DBB stand for? I've been trying to figure it out for days!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

DBB is Dogs Breath Boss - she's horrid! Sally came up with it!

Your Af pains are probably Ovary related hun.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

B3ndy.. BIL GF has moved back to her flat but is still seeing BIL she still loves him and says the reason he lost it was cause he had taken coke and was on a downer   it really infuriates me as he has a lovely daughter with ex-wife and he just doesn't realise what he's got and just wants everyone to feel sorry for him
Sailaice..  I love my own space too  
kerry.. Tell DBB to go out so you can chat to us


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

She's disappeared, probably upstairs in her office. Hope she goes out later.

Oh I have such a headache. Probably dehydrated from fasting.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

probably did you eat as soon as possible afterwards


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes, had a banana when I got in the car. Then cornflakes when I got to work.

Crikey its 12 o'clock already!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I've got to wait till 1:00 for my lunch and feel so hungry already


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Me too, 1pm and really hungry! Going to get some water.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

good idea


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I ate my lunch about an hour ago   

Surely it must be home time by now?  Someone please confirm!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh forgot to tell you all I've won a holiday for 4 to either to Costa del Sol or Tenerife.  Now wait for it I've got to go to their offices tonight with dh to collect our prize.

Got the letter when I got home last night and it says that our prize will be presented to us after the 2 hour presentation bl**dy timeshare people.  We decided that we will go but if they try to get pushy we will just walk out


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh good win but yes [email protected]@dy timeshare people are a nightmare. Think my folks won one like that once they didn't go to the presentation and got hassled for weeks afterwards!

Bev..sorry hun, not home time yet!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I want to be your new best friend binty   can I come to costa del sol??  

Definately not home time yet!! sorry bev! I wish it was too  

I am seriously considering moving house!! Seen a few nice ones, Might tart garden up and go for it!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He he he, I want to move too but we haven't finished renovating out house yet so don't think DH would be too up for it!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

another clomid BFP


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw bless, thats so good for Soozeee.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Excellent news


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I get filled with hope when someone gets a BFP!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good news - looks like my letter to my consultant has paid off, I've had my USS appointment brought forward to next thursday 
At least I get to find out whats going on with this cyst.

Kerry - have St marys got the new multistorey carpark open yet?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats great news hun. I think its open, but don't quote me! We parked opposite in that little pay and display one last time.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm going to log off now as have lots to do before I leave - will try to log on from home tomorrow and have a chat.

Just booked a bouncy castle for Saturdays BBQ hope the weather stays nice


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Can we all come?? 

Have a nice day at home [br]Posted on: 22 June 2006, 16:20:12  Ladies

xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Should I write to my consultant? They have popped me on 25mg of Clomid and my next appointment isn't til november the second. No mention of doing any scans or increasing dosage if it doesn't work


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

Thanks Kerry, I read the letter last night and it says it was due to open feb 06 but gives a number to ring to check so will do that.  Its been ok in that little one you mention before because my appts have been about 8.45 am but later in the day is horrendous!  They want me to have a full bladder as well so i might see if i can go home first and dh drive us in as I'll get flustered if I'm bursting for a pee and can't park 

Sailaice - I would hun. are they giving you any blood tests to check if you ovulate on 25mg?   

 everyone else!   still feeling crappy, got such sore eyes underneath couldnt put any concealer on (not a nice look!). could have just stayed in bed this morning    Still, at least its friday eh   So ready for a lie in tomorrow   too tired for BMS last night but did night before and will aim for tonight!

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Morning girls!!

sorry didn't pop on y'day afternoon - was otherwise occupied! ...dh did remind me when I got in we were meant to be abstaining so he could do his SA today, but it didn't take long before we gave in  ....he's promised to go next week instead whilst he's still taking the malaria tabs.

how you all doing today?

flower - that's great news about the scan being moved forward - bet you're relieved. As for the bms - I wouldn't worry bout every day - im not going to this month, specially after reading the info in that post from Soozee.

howz everyone else?

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh you little minx 

dont blame you for giving in, let him do his SA when its not BMS time, you need those little swimmers


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

that's my only worry though Flower.... that his little   are being killed off by those blinking tabs - so all that hard work ( ) will go to waste!!

Howz the pain today with the cyst? is that what's making you feel rough still?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Flower, no they haven't arranged any blood tests but I do ovulate naturally. I think thats why I am on such a low dose. After reading quite a few posts on this website about healthy thick womb lining I am starting to think I haven't got one because my AF only lasts for 2 days and there isn't ever very much   How is your cyst btw?

Morning B3ndy, I know I read soozee's post yesterday and I was concerned about swimmers only surviving up to 2 hours if there isn't any cm!   I am on CD15 and so far no ewcm   I'm starting to worry!! I am hoping I am not going to have another 50 day cycle again! What if the Clomid hasn't had any effect whatsoever!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sailaice - its good you are ovulating then without them thats half the battle   do you normally get much cm? I dont you see and clomid dried me up even more so I've been trying preeseed, although if you have impulsive BMS its hard to stop and go and put it in so sometimes I dont bother   I'm concerned about my lining too, my last USS said it was quite thin and it was just before AF, so when i go next week I'll be just past ovulation so will get them to measure it again for me  

B3ndy - is that what happens with the tabs, they can effect the swimmers?    cyst is ok although when these attacks start I'm always a bit on edge that I'm gonna have an attack as they usually come suddenly and if I'm away from home its a worry.  a couple years back I collapsed in work and had to be rushed in. Not nice.   I think I'm just run down hun, this is getting on top of me, then weve had dh job situation, I've got a cold and sore eyes etc - it all comes at once!!! 

xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yea I used to get quite a bit of ewcm!! But nothing this month which is making me think that:
a) I'm not ovulating
b) I am going to have a massive cycle again
c) this point it just to say the panic is setting in!  

I hope your cyst gets better flower! It's bad enough to have IF to worry about without that


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Aw Flower - I really hope now dh has got his job you're able to chill and start feeling better...and the sooner they deal with this cyst the better...I soooo hope it doesn't end up being a laparotomy - that just sounds  

Sailaice - to be perfectly honest I don't always keep an eye on my EWCM....I just ensure we start   from cd 10 and then up to cd18....mostly every day last month - but every other this month....as long as you get in plenty of BMS that should be ok....remember stressing yourself out can have more harm on your little eggs - it might be an idea to get your GP to give you a blood test though to see if you've ov'd to give you some peace of mind.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I think I might do that!

Has you DH got another job now flower? My DH took a paycut earlier this year for a better job in the long run but we were really strapped for cash!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah I would Sailaice ask your GP to give you a blood test, at least to put your mind at rest that you have ov'd 

Thanks girls.  B3ndy, I dont want to have to go through that 'otomy again, it was awful.  I think the problem there was that the cyst was growing over a long time and i didnt know I had it (hadnt started investigations/treatment for endo then) and the docs thought it was something non gynae related.  at least I know its there now and know what symptoms to look for and keep an eye on its size.  I think I'll end up with a lap to be honest if its grown but its whether i finish my last 4 months of clomid or not.

dh has more or less got a job, its a bit in the air because he has been offered one (seeing the MD today to discuss pay etc) but he has an interview the week after next for another massive company and he is down to the last 2 and he really wants to see how he goes with that but its whether he should take this one today or what.  we've chatted about it etc and really only he can decide, i dont want him to start a job and regret not giving the other one a full try but obviously whilst all this is going on were dipping into the redundancy pay etc.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi I am here! Had our work experience girl with me for a bit only I have nothing for her to do and DBB has buggered off and  left me to deal with her! Will pop back shortly.

Sailaice....clomid does dry up CM so I wouldn't worry too much hun. I'm sure if you ov anyway and usually get EWCM then its just the clomid that has affected it. I would do as the girls said and ask for progesterone test.

Flower...you defo need another holiday, or just a relaxing weekend to get rid of you cold etc. ^fingers crossed^ for DH

B3ndy....tut tut missy, jumping DH like that! He he he I would have dosen't he same. Infact I might jump DH this weekend when he least expects it (AF's has gone, yippee!)

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know what you mean about your Dh flower, I really didn't want mine to take a pay cut but I realised you can't price happiness plus it is only for 6 months. 

It's really quiet on here today!!

Don't we have a link somewhere for clomid success stories? There is a post on our board about clomid and falling pregnant and cussess rates. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,61203.msg827690.html#msg827690


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi all hope everyone is ok sailaice this is a link to one of the success stories 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40064.0.html

lea-Anne xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks lea-Anne!!! I have posted on there asking if any of those ladies were ovulating already, I feel like the only one on FF who is on 25mg of clomid!


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi sailaice

i think there are a few girl on 25mg that i have come across I'm my five years off ttc i never ovulated once until i took clomid my dd was conceived on the first cycle i did conceived on my second cycle to but m/c then three more cycle were negative i didn't o/v at all then i had a break from clomid and conceived naturally but m/c again Dr's said that i am now o/v on my own maybe it was because of my weight loss but he still advised me to take clomid for a extra boost I'm on the same does 50mg and im on met to but I'm also taking baby aspirin  fingers crossed for the both of us Hun and all the other ladies 

lea-Anne xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I sometimes worry about my weight too, that it could be causing IF   I'm doing something about it tho!

I wonder what the success rate of people who ovulate naturally but are taking 25mg. I was considering upping the dose to 50mg myself


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sailaice, you know what might be worth doing, set up a poll on the voting room board, just asking what dose peeps got their BFP on and include 25mg as one of the options?  you often get girls who have had pregnancies having a nosey on there xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

just a quickie girls as got to go and do half hour news prog - but Sailaice - I wouldn't up your dose yerself hon - it's a powerful drug clomid and it's important to speak to medical bods so you never overstim (even though i know you don't think you're on enuf at the mo)

Kerry/Flower - ola .....don't envy your hubby making that decision about his job Flower - like you say he'll always be woondering. 

Kerry - you sent off that cv yet?

Lea-anne - hi ya - I noticed you said your doc thought you might be ov'ing naturally now after weight loss - do you mind me asking how much weight you've had to lose? I'm still not convinced that being overweight affects fertility to a great extent - our friend who's a GP avidly believes it isn't a factor - he says plenty of women conceive despite being overweight.

Oh well - have got to take folks to airport straight after work - they're on a jolly to Dublin for the weekend - nice! so I'll try to 'speak' to ya's laters when I get back!

catch ya's in a bit

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

for now B3ndy xxx[br]Posted on: 23/06/06, 12:24

Sailaice - here you go hun

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,30072.0.html


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy...CV went off on Wednesday hun xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you Flower!!! 

I'm going to stick with 25mg B3ndy and after the 2nd month if there isn't a bun in my oven then I'm going to speak to cons! Your right it is a powerful drug, i just get exasperated sometimes I know I have only been on clomid not even one cycle yet  

Good Luck with Job Kerry!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

anyone for an ankle rub? I'm certainly trying it!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,60717.0.html


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Morning ladies, how are we all?

Sailaice, stick with what the doctors are telling you hun.  Its not worth any risks you'd rather it take a bit longer than the cause any serious complications i'm sure.  

B3ndy, I don't blame you on the saving of the sperm!!  Better in you than in some pot somewhere  

I have a mixed opinion on the weight thing, i'm sure my weight loss before starting clomid contributed to my BFP.  But I still had a BMI of over 30 when I concieved, so you don't have to be on the guideline of 25 to suceed!

Kerry, good luck with the application hun.

 Flower

I'm feeling sorry for myself today:  I ended up in hospital this morning as I had a fall last night, our shower is in the bath and whilst getting into the bath I managed to slip and "straddle" the bath one leg in and one leg out.  No bleeding but Thumper didn't move at all for 14 hours so terrified I went to the hospital at 7 this morning and got out about an two hours ago.  All is OK.  They were very very good thorough and checked the babies heartbeat, did contraction monitoring, tested the placenta and cord to make sure they were performing correctly which they were.  Anyway my mind is at rest now and Thumper is kicking very well, obviously making up for last night and this morning!!  My inner thighs are rapidly going blue, they weren't very attractive before, but they certainly aren't now   .  All I could think of was how I would never ever forgive myself if I had hurt Thumper


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh God Bev, that must have been very upsetting for you, its something that can so easily happen, I'm so clumsy I dread to think. I'm so glad they looked after you quickly and thoroughly and that Thumper is showing appreciation 

I bet you will be so careful in the bath now! xxxxx[br]Posted on: 23/06/06, 13:37
dh just phoned, his appt with the MD for this job is postponed to Monday,  grrrr. on the upside, he'll be home when I get home which means I'll be taking him to bed  for some BMS  I was worried we wouldnt have time with going out for a family meal this evening and then me being too exhausted!!!  [br]Posted on: 23/06/06, 13:39



where is everyone?! I'm bored, roll on 4pm ....


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Bev thats sound like a really nasty fall I'm really glad you and thumper are ok! Please don't think about it now, just remember that everything is ok now and don't dwell on could of beens!  

Go you flower on the whole   I think I might dive my DH tonight. I feel really emotional, clingy and teary this afternoon! Going to go nuts all weekend


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'd heard that about the side of the foot from my reflexologist (BTW booked appt for 19th July, sonnest she had!) and it was quite tender when she used to do it. Will start rubbing! Good excuse for DH to give me a foot rub! we'll have to remember to tell Sal, doesn't her DH love giving foot massages??

Bev....Oh hun so glad your both ok. I've done that many times, but I can imagine how worrying it was for you. How lovely that they were so nice to you and checked everything. I'm sure you'd rather the bruises than something more serious. Glad you ok  

Flower...pants about the meeting, but good for    

Sailaice...give it this cycle hun and see what happens. Your doing everything right so there's no reason it won't work, especially if you OV naturally anyway.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

go for it Sailaice! its CD15 for you so well worth it!! CD14 for me so right behind you. I've got really throbbing ovaries [br]Posted on: 23/06/06, 14:21do you think it matters if you dont do the proper rub, like can we just do any rub! i love having my feet done and sal is lucky her dh seems to want to do it very easily [br]Posted on: 23/06/06, 14:23amanda has added to the foot rub thingy with a hand diagram, but i cant see ovaries can you or am i being


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

No I couldn't either hun, just major organs. You can massage both sides at once, and around the heal and Achilles.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I haven't got throbbing ovaries   I WANT THROBBING OVARIES!!

I am going to ask for a foot massage too!! anything is worth trying!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

awwwwww dont despair! it doesnt mean anything. remember, you ov anyway, i think mine just go into overdrive because clomid shakes them into action


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm only kidding Flower, I feel like having a rant. What can I shout about now.... I know...wait for it!!
[fly]I WANT THROBBING OVARIES[/fly]

  what are you up to this w/end?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

please give sailaice throbbing ovaries        

    

Out tonight with dh, MIL, FIL and SIL for MIL birthday!  tomorrow I intend to have a lie in although will probably wake up early   and have a relatively lazy day (that never happens either!) then sunday at a bbq, Bdh's cousin is emegrating to Oz lucky bugger so probably watching the match there too!  how about you?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm out for drinks tonight (might not go) friends 30th garden party tomorrow (lots of   for me!) then the match and more  on sunday probably!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

PMSL!!!!    

No I'm not joking when I say I think I have them now!!! well there is some funny going's on down there, crampy going ons!! 

I want a lie in too tomorrow but I always feel cheated when I sleep in!! Like I'm using my own time!! Probably watching football sunday but really pulling out all the stops to get out of it!!

Sounds good Kerry!! I never drink at this time of the cycle!! As soon as AF arrives tho it's a good **** up for me and a dose of the sunbeds


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'm the same with the sunbeds! know what you mean about cheating, thats what happens with me, i desperately need sleep and say i'm staying in bed tomorrow morning but then wake up and think its work again soon, get up and make the most of it!!

sounds good Kerry  I dont think the weather forcast is too great for sunday for this bbq were going too.[br]Posted on: 23/06/06, 15:35

see ya girls, off now wooo-hooo 

have a great weekend xxx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi b3ndy  

I'm not truly convinced that it was my weight loss that helped me conceive naturally i think it was because i was having a break from the ttc thing i joined slimming world and i got a new job so i wasn't thinking off ttc at that point now for the embarrassing part but I'm being honest i was 17stone when i stopped ttc and i went on to loose a further 2 stone with such a struggle and it was after that i found out i was pregnant so I'm not sure what helped really wether it was the not thinking about ttc or the weight loss 

lea-Anne xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sailaice......Thats why I'm drinking, chase the blues away!   I'm the same with lying in, cna't do it. Dh could sleep all day if I let him!!

Baby....I'm with you, not sure how much weight hs to do with it, but I'll give it a go and see if it helps!

Flower...you've gone, but bye anyway  

Gonna log off now. Have a super duper weekend girls. Love you lots

xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I've just read that thread about success stories with clomid.  It gives me hope! 

I can't deal with all these mood swings I'm getting!  Poor dh, even I don't know what mood I'm going to be in next, so I don't know how I expect him to!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Emily

I still have       days and I'm no longer on the   pills!!    ...dh says he's considering making me a 'Beware Danger' sign to hang over my front so I can wear it during my 2ww - so he know's exactly where he stands!!    

sorry I missed you all yesterday girls - trip to airport took me a bit longer than expected, and by the time I got back and logged on you'd all gawn! 

Oh well - am on my 6th day of 7 day week and can't wait til it's over at 1pm tomorrow. Got Monday and Friday off in lieu.....hope you all have a top weekend!! 

S
xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

b3ndy, I like your dh's idea!  Maybe you could market it!!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi sorry not been on for a couple of days been really busy at work

flower glad you are feeling better honey 

kerry have you heard from the job you applied for? good luck sounds like a good omen to me 

saliace that sounds like a big important job, do you have to be at work a full year before you fall preg for maternity leave? i think we have to have been there a year before we are 15 weeks preg? not sure.

b3ndy hope work goes quick honey, is crap working weekends isnt it.

emily good luck with the mood swings honey, is pretty common

kerry/ sarah/ binty how are you all doing?

kerry hope you enjoyed the garden party 

tracey are you back yet? hope you are ok 

hi baby whisperer

kim how are you doing?

bev you must have been frantic honey, glad thumper is ok and hope your bruises are going down, sounds a really sore one 

ok have to run will speak to all you lovely ladies soon,

kirsty xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Emily......I'm considering making one for him too...just not sure what to put on it yet......" Hungry or Horny - take your pick"  

Hey Twiggy - how u doing? come back down to earth with a bump yet after your scan? (not literally of course!)[br]Posted on: 24/06/06, 10:34just seen this on the Girls/boys talk page and thought it was really nice and worth posting on here to all you lovely clomid chicks

There's an angel on your shoulder,
She's always there for you,
Her wings are like a butterfly,
Her eyes are sparkling blue.

She likes to hear you laughing,
And she loves to see your smile,
She even laughs at your jokes,
But they've been gone a while.

She knows that you've been crying,
And she knows that you're upset,
The goosebumps that you feel
Are her kisses on your neck.

But your angel has a message,
"life's not what it seems,
One day soon your time will come,
Just hold on to your dreams."

She's spreading her love and babydust,
It's magic you can't see,
But soon you'll catch a sprinkling,
And a mummy you will be.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

that's a gorgeous poem, nice to look at when you feel like it's all over.

I think if it was my husband having the sign, it would have to say both!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya peeps

Well we are back and I am totally knackered. We got delayed at Barcelona for 3 hours so we didnt get into Manchester unitl 4am. But I am really glad to be home. I must admit Barcelona was fab but our hotel and resort was crap. I suppose I wont be going for a cheapie again!!!

I will try and catch up but you lot gas soooo much

Love Sal xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Ladies!!

Sally I'm really glad you had a nice time away!! Welcome back!!  

Emilycaitilin how are you?? Any s/e yet??

B3ndy that poem is gorgeous!! 

Twiggy I don't know I'm not sure it's a really small company and no one has ever been on maternity leave before!! I have been working there on the 11th of July for a year so don't know what will happen if I fall pg this month  

Kerry I did end up having a sleep in both days   my weekend is ruined lol on the plus side DH did all the ironing   and all I have done is chill!!


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

B3ndy thats a beautiful poem such lovely words 

sally i have been on holiday like that be for lovly place but the resorts were crap it ruined my holiday

sailaice how r u Hun?

anyway ladies my s/e have kicked in a bit my tempers not to bad at the moment I'm just suffering with hot flushes and feeling rather bloated the last 3 days i have had throbbing ovaries but seemed to have eased off  today 
babydust to all
hello to anyone else i have missed

love lea-Anne xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Help girls!!

I thought I was getting ov pains all day yesterday, rushed home from work to do an opk, and both that one and the first one this morning were negative!!

I really thought I was ovulating, has anyone else had this before a positive opk?

Anyway, how are you all, have you had a good weekend?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm good thanks!! I had a very relaxing weekend!! lots of   lol


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls 

How is everyone?  Hope you enjoyed ur weekend.

Emily, it could be your ovaries are gearing up to ovulate, clomid is strong and they could just be kick starting them ready, hang on in there and keep on with the opks, but wouldnt hurt to get some BMS in anyway as opks dont work for everyone   Have fun!

Sal, welcome back   Glad you had a nice time even tho the hotel was rubbish.   Wasnt so bad when we went because we really expected a cheapy anyway, cheap flights and 4 of us in one room for about a tenner each but it was only 2 nights

 everyone else!   

not sure if we've covered the right time for BMS, done every other or every 3rd day so we'll see xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning ladies,

Boy did I have the hangover from hell yesterday! Silly girl, didn't eat before drinking at the garden party! Didn't surface till 5pm! Dh was out watching the footie, so spent the evening tidying up and chilling!

DBB out for now, don't think she'll be back till late this afternoon, so I have te office to myself for now, even the lads are out! Its great!  

Back soon
xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, sounds like one hell of a weekend!!!


----------



## Lilpalf (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum and just wanted to say hello really.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi there and welcome. Are you taking clomid at the moment or waiting to start?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Lisa!! Welcome, you haven't got any bubbles so I've blown you a few for luck!

Kerry I am extremely jealous!! I had one glass of WKD..well more like a tumbler full, then went to bed I was distraught as I wanted more!
I got myself into a right strop over it thinking negative thought about how I'm sacrificing that cold wkd for what probably isn't going to be my month! I'm repenting now lol 

Morning Flower!!


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Morning Ladies,

Hi Lilpalf, welcome to the board.  Join in the chat the girls are great and really supportive.

Kerry, did you swear you would never drink again!!   Did you have a good time though.

Hi Flower, Sailace, Sal, B3ndy hope you are all well.

Binty, how are you cycle bud? I'm on cd 24, glad to be in the 2nd week of 2ww, feel like I am wishing my life away each month.     for us both hun.

I got all the info sent through for private IVF and egg sharing.  I can't be an egg donor as I have a history of severe endo so now we know we have to get saving.  If clomid doesn't work then we hope to go for IVF in October if we have saved all the money.

Anyone see BB? Glad Lisa went, didn't like her at all and couldn't watch her interview as she gets me so  

Jo

xx


----------



## Lilpalf (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome and the bubbles.  Not sure what the bubbles are for though 

I had my first cycle of clomid in January and got a BFP but had a m/c.  I'm currently in the 2ww of my 2nd cycle and will probably need some help with it.  I'm worried that I'm going to get all excited by the symptoms only for them to be clomid side effects.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning all,

Hope you all had a great weekend.  Bit busy today but will try to catch up with your posts be back later

Binty


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Lisa...blown you some more bubbles! Sorry to hear about your m/c hun. Wishing you lots of luck for your second cycle. Whatever you need we're all here to help!  

Sailaice....I really shouldn't have had so much, but never mind! Well done you for being so restrained!

Jo...I did have a good time, but think I'm going to have a month of it if I can! Might help with weight loss too!

Binty...don't work too hard hun. Speak later.


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Lisa, blown you some bubbles to hun.

Binty, speak soon.

Kerry, I'm on 2ww and had a couple of bottles of lager yesterday watching the match.  Felt guilty after but sure I will be ok.  Decided I am going to try and stay off alcohol as want to lose weight before going for IVF and got a wedding to go to on 15th July so would like to shed a few pounds before then.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning peeps

Well back to work and it feels like I have never been away!!!!! I have started looking for our next holiday already. Me thinks a week in egypt would be just the job

How are we all??

Love Sal xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm just sat here  .......DBB and partner have been way all weekend and I've just gone out to fill up the birdseed thingys and there are 2 squirrels in traps. One has obviously been there all weekend and I've let it out and its about to die. The other one I can't get the trap open and its going mental. All the lads are out and I don't know what to do. Phoned DH but obviously he can't do anything.  Feel awful. That [email protected]@dy man, I'll swing for him.

Sorry to rant and be  

xx


----------



## Lilpalf (Jun 26, 2006)

Thats awful about the squirrels.  What man are you moaning about?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

What a nasty [email protected]*rd. I would put his biyts and bobs in the trap and see how he liked it!!!!!

Sal xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

One of my bosses Lisa, I work from their house. I'm so distraught! I know they are a nuisance but they are still living things. I don't know whether to ring ymum - she works at a wildlife centre - to come get it although its probably dead by now. Where are those [email protected]@dy lads!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes ring your mum she might be able to advise!! Has the second one got out yet? Oh Kerry are you on your own? I feel awful for you!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh god, thats awful. could you ring the rspca?  

I've just stopped   myself. dh has just phoned, the place where it looked like he would get a job at now dont know if they want to change the role to include something else which dh doesnt do and now they need to decide if they can afford to take him on     I listened to dh and was just ringing off and the tears came and wouldnt stop    I'm trying to keep my head down in work and just get on but I feel I'm gonna blow.   Its all too much on top of ov pain,  a cold and sore throat and everything else    Sorry guys just needed to moan xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh flower that is bad news! Doesn't he have another one lined up tho I thought you said he had a choice? 
Can't you get the afternoon off to go home and de-stress?? You'll end up run down being upset like that when you aren't well  

Can anyone advise me the best place to get selenium tablets from!?


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Flower hun, sending you  .  Hope things work out for you DH, when will he know about the other job he had in the pipeline?

Kerry wish I could be there to help you, although don't know what I could do apart from  .


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower  Get you r coat hun and go home!! Thats an order

Sailice  I got my selenium tabs from Morrisons. 60 for about £1.99.

Sal xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Girls
Did you miss me?
Any gossip?
I am probably not gonna be around too much as I am pretty busy @ work and also trying to not obsess about TTC!!!!  Thought maybe taking a break from FF might help!!! will pop on to say hiya and keep in touch....if anyone wants to PM me then feel free.

Love you all!!!!!!

Sal - good to see you back.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

We've let the healthy one out and he's run off fine. We've had to put the other one out of its misery. It was really suffering and wouldn't have lasted long. I hate him for this and I'll make sure he knows about it. [email protected], sorry could really   kill him at the moment.

Flower...so sorry to hear that hun. What a pair we make. Hope DH get sit sorted.

Sailaice...I got mine in Holland & Barratt

Jo....thanks hun  

Sal....u ok hun?

Sarah...glad your back honey  

Just going to   some more

xxx


----------



## Lilpalf (Jun 26, 2006)

Flowerpot sorry about your DH.  These things just seem to come when you feel at your worse as well.  

Kerry, I would try the RSPCA or a local wildlife centre, they may come out and help.  I wouldn't be able to concentrate on my job worrying about them.  I can't even watch the animal charity adverts on tv because they make me cry.  DH turns them over.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Flower.. so sorry to hear about dh's call  
Kerry.. you   hun let it all out on DBB2 when they get back
Jo.. I'm ok trying not to think too much about test day cd 26 today will be testing on Thursday - sending you loads of     for this month
Sal..  Welcome back shame you didn't like the hotel but hope you still had a great time
Sarah..  
Bev.. glad that Thumper is ok - I know its a silly thing to say but you may want to get one of those sticky bath mats - I only use ours when I have a shower.
Lilparf.. welcome to FF
Twiggy.. how are you hun.

Had a great day off on Friday got lots done for BBQ party on Sat total of 45 people turned up and was on my feet from midday and the last person left at 4.30 in the morning    Had lasy day yesterday watched the footy in the pub was so naughty had a couple glasses of vino

Must get back to work

Binty


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Is fatigue a clomid s/e!?? I am really shattered!! Exhausted in fact could fall asleep right now!

Binty really glad you had a good weekend!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

what is my excuse then?? I havent taken clomid for 5 months and could still sleep the clock round

Sal xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

LMAO I could too!! I have perked up a bit! Maybe I haven't had enough coffee   Am trying to cut down on it tho!!

Tried google searching clomid s/e and doesn't look like fatigue is one so looks like I am just lazy


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm sure fatigue is a Clomid S/E. Have a read of the leaflet that comes with it.

I'm sooooo fed up, just want to go home and not speak to anyone.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Why are you fed up?   I hate Mondays!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Me too! Just really tired I think. DH woke me up when he got in on Friday at 2.30am, had a very late night saturday, almost 4am! And I know I spent most of the day in bed yesterday but I wasn't sleeping just concentrting on not being sick! Early night tonight in the Knipe house!


----------



## Lilpalf (Jun 26, 2006)

Fatigue is a side effect of Clomid.  I've slept for the past 3 weeks.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm tired but I think it cause the its so grey and rainy outside - where has the sun gone


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah its grey here too but still quite warm. 35 mins to go


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Your so lucky I've got over an hour to go  

Dh was really sweet last night he was asked me if I thought I might be pg this month and when my test day is so he can make sure he doesn't have to leave early for a meeting.


----------



## Lilpalf (Jun 26, 2006)

That is so sweet binty.  It made me cry, I blame it on the clomid


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks - just realised that my test day is Thursday and I've got to leave home at 7am for a meeting   don't think I will test then as so early I might forgot or read it wrongly so will probably test on Friday if no AF by then


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Going now girls. Have a nice night


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

kerry have a good evening[br]Posted on: 26/06/06, 16:57Going to log off now 15 mins till home time.

Chat to you all tomorrow


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

bye bye binty 

lea-Anne xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hey girls sorry been really busy again am still at work so cant speak long

kerry hows the hangover honey? 

b3ndy thats a lovely poem honey, hope wonder boy isnt causing you to much hassel.

saliace good luck for this month

sal glad you and dd had a nice holiday

sarah/ binty/ flower/ witchie/ lill/ emily hope you are all good

lea anne/ lipalf  hi

tracey are you ok honey?

binty good luck for testing.


ok really have to run, speak soon,

kirsty xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

flower - sorry about your day  

sailaice - Fatigue's definitely a side effect, I don't think I've ever felt so tired!!

Lisa - bubbles are just a little thing to let you know someones thought of you! x

Everyone else- have to get going to do weekly shop soon, so can't mention everyone, but hope you are all ok and tomorrow will be better xx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello all my fellow clomid chicks.
Just poppin in to say hi to you all and let you know I often think about you all and send you lots of .
Had my 23 week scan over a week ago now and was so amazed to see how the little one had grown so much.I was in there for over 1 hour the research was amazing but was just overawed to see my little baby.Didn't want to know the sex and didn't see but still feel it is a little boy somehow,dh would be delighted if it was! LITTLE one is now moving abot lots especially as I just doze off to sleep ,the kicking begins but it really is a wonderful feeling. 
You guys are stllchatting so much that I cant keep up with all the news but a big hello to all who remember me.
Sending you all positive ibes.
Gossips.xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I've had another negative OPK this morning.  I have seen every ache or pain I get as ov pain, but am going to have to try and calm down a bit!

Hope everyone has a good day, I'm off for a day of resuscitation training!!!


----------



## Lilpalf (Jun 26, 2006)

Morning everyone.

I'm just trying not to read anything into any twinges or strange happenings at the moment.  I just keep trying to think that it is clomid side effects and not very early pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know it's easy to say but maybe if you didn't test for ovulating and then you wouldn't stress about ovulating em  

Twiggy are you ok hun?? 

Binty your DH is so sweet mine hasn't said anything like that for ages I think he kind of lets me get on with it even though I try to involve him. He did suggest a few weeks ago in the dead of the night "if we have a girl can we call her Lily" I welled up because he's never suggested anything like that before! Finger crossed for you this week!   

Hi Kerry! Any news on the new job?  

Hi gossips2 hope you enjoy the rest of your pregnancy send some   our way!!

Lilpalf I feel like sleeping for 3 weeks too! I still didn't end up having an early night last night! Am determined to tonight!!

Hi Sallystar  

B3ndy please can you change you pic!   only kidding but I have a really sweet tooth this morning and really want cake!!!

Hi Babywhisper


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Morning Ladies,

Hope you are all well.

Lisa, I know exactly what you mean I am on cd 25 today, normally have 28 day cycles.  Yesterday I started with twinges, a cross between ov pains and af pains, never had that before.  Have had waves of nausea for last week.  Boobs tingly and sore (are always sore week before af).  I have gone of tea and my yoghurt tasted funny yesterday.  Problem is I keep wondering if it's my brain convincing myself I am pg because I want to be so much.  I hate all this!!!

Binty, how you doing hun? Good luck for testing on Friday.    How sweet of you DH. I'm due to test Sat but may leave it, haven't bought a test yet as I know I will be too tempted!!  will be after me!!  

Hi Kerry, B3ndy, Flower, Sailace, Sal, Sarah and eveyone else.

Gossips, great to hear from you and that you and baby are doing well.

Jo
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls
sorry i disappeared yesterday, the dam internet went down in work, how inconsiderate!
how is everyone

gossips - lovely to see you hun, so glad everything is going well 

kerry - how you feeling today?

Back in a bit xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya chicks

just a quickie got loads to do!!!

Kerry  How are you still morning?? I hope your feeling better

I iwll try and get on later when i have climbed out from under my paper mountain

Sal xx


----------



## Lilpalf (Jun 26, 2006)

Jowest, at least you are close to knowing.  I'm only 5dpo


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm like that Jo!! If I get the slightest wave of nausea I'm on the way to boots for a test!! In a vicious circle!   
Told myself I was going to forget about ttc this month!   I've worked out my "due date" 22nd of March, and decided I will start "my maternity leave" on the 12th of FEb so I can use annual leave before mat leave starts! I feel so   posting that but it's true and I swear I'm not a psycho! am I the only one doing this? 

Flower morning to you cycle buddie! How are the ovaries lol


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Sailace you are not   it is just how we all feel.  I know I would be due in March but thats it!! God this wait is driving me mad!!  I only have 1 month left on the clomid after this so I am just praying that I won't need it.

    for all of us.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

to everyone on the 2ww      

Sailiace - ovaries have settled now!  CD 18 today of a 32 day cycle so today is probably the last day I'd ov although it was prob around CD15.  had BMS CD 9, 12, 15, 17 xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just typed a lovely long post to you all and feckin' lost it!!

ARRGGHHHHHHH......


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh I hate that grrrrrr


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Kerry, it is so annoying when that happens.

How you feeling today chick?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm ok. Still a bit down, mainly thru having to come in here and see DBB2. I can't stand him, or her! Will get on the job hunt trail today!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

have they said anything about their murdering ways kerry?  anything come back from the job you spotted near you the other day? xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello ladies

Not sure if anyone can help but I am due to start clomid for the first time next week.  On my last day 2 blood test my oestrogen level was high (492) and I was told that this may indicate that I have an ovarian cyst.  I am waiting for an appointment to have an ultrasound scan to see if there is a cyst but I haven't got a date yet.  Should I still start with the Clomid or would it be better to wait until after I have found if I do have a cyst?  

Am not sure what to do as I cant get hold of my gynae, so if any one has any advice that would be a big help.

Thanks
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya Janie

As you can see from my ticker, I've got an ovarian cyst (having a 2nd USS on thursday to check its size).  My consultant said I should carry on with the clomid, although I have to say I suspect it could be contributing to it.  I do have endo tho and fear that clomid is feeding it and thats where the cyst came from.  He did tell me that the cyst wouldnt stop me getting pregnant.  not sure if this helps or not!  xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks flowerpot

That does help lots. AF is due on Saturday so If I cant get hold of my consultant before then I think I will just start  the Clomid and hope for the best.  Hope your USS goes ok and the little blighter hasn't grown anymore.

Lots of luck

Janie xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Janie,
I suspect its grown with the pain its giving me!
Best of luck, hope it works for you


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

No word from the job Flower, I might email them later and see what they say.  Nothing said here about their murdering ways! Think there was a hedghog on the trap this morning but they have let it out! 

Janie...welcome hun.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I think we should start a dispose of the trap campaign or something in protest of the damned trap!! grrr

I wonder if my small cysts will get bigger because of clomid!?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I think your right. One of my lads said yesterday he love to build one for DBB2 or chase him round the garden with the air rifle and see how he liked it! I'm up for that!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Girls
Just thought I would check in and say hello to you all!!!!  I have just been to have my chalmidia test (again) not sure if you remember my problem before but all seems OK now and I don't have cervical erosion (Sal & B3ndy!) phew!
Just trying to get hold of my cons sec to get an appointment now!!!!
Am feeling pretty good at the moment and TMI but sex is better now off clomid...I was so down and fed up but now I feel SEXY!!!!!!!!! he he he!
Take Care all and I will pop in occasionally but not as much as I used too.
Have acupuncture tonight so looking forward to that.  B3ndy - last week she lit cone things on me then took them off and then put needles in - have you had that?

Hugs

Sarah


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning all,

Very busy today so not much time to chat will try to log on later - in the meantime hope you are all having a great day

Jo.. I'm the same either physically sick or waves of nausea most nights since Friday after i've eaten my dinner but no sore boobs. 

Well best get some work done.

Binty


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I still haven't had any ewcm   I'm so mad! i guess that means no ovulation even tho I did have AF cramps over w/end and thought it could be a little chicky egg bouncing down!! God they say kids drive you crazy, they should be a walk in the park for us after the   pills and ttc!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah...why you leaving us honey??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sailiace - dont worry about the ewcm, i dont get any either but do ovulate 

Sarah


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Gonna log off now and go home and get some lunch. My stomach thinks my throat is cut lol Me thinks maybe a couple of ryvitas or ww soup

Catch you all later

Sal


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sal take care xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Bye Sal


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bye Sal


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Binty, i was like that with the nausea last month, it came in waves and lasted for most of the 2ww, horrible. I was sick once and it just came out of nowhere!  

I am determined not to read into any symptoms I get during this months 2ww as I've had them all now and still bFN!!!!  xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower / Kerry I am not leaving you just yet just feel TTC has taken over my life and that maybe cutting down on FF might help a little   
I am still gonna be around but just not as much. Still love you all loads - hope you understand.

Catch you soon.

XXXXXX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

of course Sarah, as long as you still come and see us xxxx

dh just phoned, he definitely isnt getting that job, i feel sick


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh Flower! What about the other one??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

the other one that he is down to the last 2 its the interview on monday     Its all the waiting I hate.  he applied for a few more last night off fish4jobs just in case


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah...course we understand honey. You know where we are, make sure you keep coming back  

Flower...oh hun. Really sorry about that. Got everything crossed for Dh and you  

Think we all need cheering up!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

We do don't we! everyone seems pretty fed up at the moment


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Sarah.. we will be here when you need us hun  
Flower.. so sorry dh didn't get that job will keep my fingers crossed for his interview on Monday
Kerry.. how are you hun  

Well had lunch and within 30 mins out it came (sorry TMI) trying not to read too much into it but finding it really hard not to get too hopeful.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh Binty, you poor thing. Wonder what it is. Please don't get too excited don't want you to be disappointed if your not, I know how hard that is though. What day are you on again?

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

cd27 of 29 day cycle


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

why don't you get an early response Binty?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Are you going to test on thursday or wait a few days?


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Not really sure part of me wants to rush out now and get an early response but too scared incase it comes back   

Well had positive OPK on cd15 (15th) so 12 DPO so should really try to wait til Thursday and I've got a bumper pack of tests at home which I bought off ebay.

I hate 2WW


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh god Binty its horrible isnt it, I think the last few days are the worst  

I've decided to do a 2ww diary this month, I'm hoping that putting it into writing will help me along xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

big   to all you lovely clomid chicks and sorry i haven't been around much to 

had yesterday off and was in a really   mood - felt much better after came back from acupuncture though...even if dh wasn't convinced!! needless to say I wasn't in the mood for   so we've only managed cd 10 and cd13 so far this month (and got opk on cd 13) but i feel kind of a bit apathetic about it all this month - fed up of the disappointment when test day arrives I guess.

needless to say - binty - fingers crossed for you hon!! god these last few days are a mare

flower - sorry to hear about your dh hon - here's hoping it was all down to fate and he was meant to get this other one instead  

kerry - just reading about the trap thing - wot a   idiot your DBB is!! how you feeling today?

Sailaice - what cd are you on today?

Sarah - have sent you a PM hon - thinking of you!!...and don't you dare leave us!! 

ola to everyone else - will only be dipping in and out this aft - am on bullies so got lots of deadlines and lots of stuff to write  

missing you all!!

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya B3ndy, missed you.  what CD are you now hun?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Binty I know what you mean hun. Only 2 days to go, stick it out, you'll be mad at yourself if you test early and get BFN.

B3ndy....he is a   but karma must be on side as someone has scraped his brand new Audi!   He's only just noticed but the lads saw it this morning! He he he

Sailaice...what's new with you hun?

Flower...I might do one too. You'd have to remind me to write it each day though!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I will kerry!  tell you, I feel better just for getting it down in writing, weird 

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Flower - I'm on cd 15 today - so need to get to it tonight   - specially since getting my opk on Sunday (cd 13) ....thought that was wierd though - as got my postive opk 2 days earlier this month....is that usual? How you feeling this month?

   at the car Kerry - what goes around comes around eh!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy- wonder if you are in for a shorter cycle hun with having a +opk 2 days earlier?

I had ov pains and twinges from CD14 so I've probably ov'd now and normally we do BMS every day or every other day but its been more or less every 3rd day so now feel we havent done it enough which is stupid!

I'm feeling ok from the ttc point of view its everything else thats getting on top of me. I'm sure all this stress wont be helping. [br]Posted on: 27/06/06, 15:40I'm off in 5 mins or so girls, don't worry if I'm not here tomorrow I'm gonna stay off if I still feel poo and ring in sick. have a lovely evening xxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Weird with the OPK's B3ndy. I'm sure you'll cover BMS just fine.

Flower...every 3rd day is fine hun, according to DH's Urologist anyway!  

I'll start my diary as soon as I think I've OV'd, if I do. Last cycle was 37 days, so should I go from CD23? Or start earlier?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Aw hon - no doubt all the stuff with your dh's job will be stressing you out...and when you're stressed the last thing you'll be thinking of is rumpy pumpy....i hope it all sorts itself out soon  - i bet the scan on Thurs is worrying you too...things will get better!! Fairygodmother B3ndy has sent some positive vibes your way.  

Kerry - I'd start slightly beforehand hon - to cover all bases.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

start a tad earlier and put in your diary that you dont really know what to expect with this cycle, that way it will help you too. xxx

Thanks B3ndy xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm going to start as normal on CD10, every other or every 3 days until CD25, then I should be covered even if cycle lengthens again, which it probably will. Just want to get this one over and done with so I can't meds again!

I think we all need a holiday! Again!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Flower -  stay home tomorrow and get yourself chilled out hon - that's an ORDER!!

Kerry - sounds like a good plan of action - must send you nuts not knowing what length your cycle is going to be - this is your last 'unmedicated' one though isn't it?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes hun it is, thank goodness. They've steadily got longer since I've been of Clomid (last Clomid cycle was February), so with Met as well I should be back to 27-29 days in no time. I've got left hand ovary pain today, weird  

So what's happening about angola, are yous till going or not deciding yet?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

we are going to go - as long as i'm not preggers by mid Aug...that;s the amount of notice I have to give work ..and then I'm taking a month's unpaid leave - going for a month....it does mean we wont be able ttc for the whole of Sept and Oct - but to be honest I'm getting fed up with the whole business right now - need to get away from everything.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sounds like a plan hun. And it'll probably do you both good just to spend some time together and not have to worry about it.

Got to go now. Have a nice night.

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

you too!!

catch up on all that lost sleep at the weekend!! 

'speak' tomorrow - will be late - as on 12-8

S
xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like I've missed you all  

Flower.. stay at home if you feel bad again
Kerry.. I'd def start cd10 as you will cover it all
B3ndy.. have a nice layin  

Spoke to dh and he said that he thinks I should do a hpt when I get home and not to worry about it


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

hello,

sailaice - I know you are right about not doing the opk's, but now I've started, I just want the reassurance that the clomid's doing something.

binty - Have you tested?

B3ndy - How are you?

Sarah - thinking of you  

Kerry - Good Luck!

Flower - Hope you are feeling better


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi all just popped on to see how everyone is doing CD18 for me and I'm feeling pretty good just a few hot flushes at the moment i haven't really had any other bad side affects yet thank god 

hope everyone is keeping well
babybust to all 
love lea-Anne xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Positive OPK!!!!! Sorry for all the moaning I've done, girls.


----------



## Lilpalf (Jun 26, 2006)

Congratulations on your +ve OPK


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls
Stupid girl I am, I've come into work.
me and dh polished off 2 bottles of vino and watched a film last night just to chill out!   got half day tomorrow for USS appt then I'm off next thursday till the following weds as were off to Cork so at least its something to look forward to.

Binty - have you tested? fingers and toes crossed for you                

Emily - great news!!!


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Morning girls

Binty, have you tested?  I did the same as you yesterday, DH said just get a test as have been very nauseous, it was a BFN but as DH says we could have tested to early it was only cd 25 of 28.  God send the   round!!  This 2ww is driving me nuts.  Got my 21 day blood results yesterday, at least I ov'd but only 32 this month, last month it was 62.  Thinking I may have ov'd now on cd 15 and not 14.  Couldn't get bloods done on cd22 as it was a Saturday.  Well we covered both days for BMS so fingers crossed.

Flower, you should have stayed at home hun.  I have decided to work from home again today, my boss is on holiday this week so I can get away with it more!!

Sarah, please don't leave us permanently, just pop in now and then for chats.

Hi Sailace, B3ndy, Kerry, Sal and everyone else.

Jo
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

[fly]     [/fly]

Good Work Em!!! now get  !! I know how you feel about clomid working I'm only on 25mg and really think it hasn't made a difference!!

Hi Lilpalf! How are you?? any  side effects!

baby whisper I haven't had any hot flushes! you would think I'd be grateful but for some weird reason I want everyones side effects so I know it's working!

Hi Binty!! Did you test hun??  

B3ndy can I climb in your suitcase! I really need a holiday!

KerryB  nothing new my end hun! CD 20 today so if I have a normal cycle it should happen in about a week! that sounds negative but I always try and look on the brightside! If I don't fall pg at least clomid will of regulated my crazy cycle!

Flower are you with us today hun??  hope you ok!

Hi Jo!! Are you working at home today? Lucky sod!  I want your job!!

Hi sarah and sal How are you today?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Well 3 days back and I want another holiday. Never mind.

how are we all??  

Binty any news?

Flower you should of stayed at home

Kerry   You feeling better chick?? I hope there is nothing in those horrid traps

B3ndy   not chatted to you for ages I keep missing you

ANd hiya to all the other lovely clomid chicks

Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning Sailaice 

Jo, sorry about the bFN, lets hope you tested too early, a few days can make a huge difference, heres the pee stick police        

      [br]Posted on: 28/06/06, 09:03hiya Sal,
know what you mean about needing another holiday, same here xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't need another holiday I need DH to get promoted so I can stop working!! 

I'm sorry about the BFN jo!! I've got a pregnancy test kicking about at home and it's gonna take me a great amount of strength not to use it before the day I should! I know how you feel hunni! Last month it was £40 on tests I just can't do it this month!


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Sal & Flower, I'm with you guys think we all need a holiday.  Me & DH have talked about going away again later in the year but we are also saving for IVF aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh so we have the dilema that we would have to delay IVF if we went away!!!!!

Thanks Sailace, hopefully I tested too early, it ain't over till the   arrives!!

Did anyone see BB last night? Is anyone watching Lost?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

DBB here today, both of them! I'm having a hot flush and I'm not even on Clomid! CD10 for me today so BMS starts today! I was going to jump DH last night, but we were both really tired. Nothing from St Mary's yet about our wait list date.

Dilemma......meant to be going for CD21 bloods this cycle, but based on last cycle of 37 days when should I go?? No point going CD21 as I don't think I'll have ovulated. Or should I just go on CD21 and have done with it??

Will be back for personals later, although I will say Jo...watched Lost, and then next weeks on E4 in bed! Its getting so good again!

xxx

PS. Sorry for the "me" post!


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Kerry, I wanted to watch the next one on E4 but I was too tired.  From the trailer it looks like we meet the others!!  What on earth was that thing of black mist??


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Don't want to give too much away, but yes there is a confrontation! Haven't a clue about eh balck mst, very weird! Didn't Russo say something about a while ago? And it dragged John off didn't it when they found that opening in the floor. Weird!!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning all,

Well I gave in and tested last night and gues what  I'm just hoping I've tested too early so going to wait now AF due Thursday so will test Friday if the old   doesn't appear. I really   to 2WW.

Jo.. sorry you got  here's hoping you tested too early as well.
Kerry.. I'd just go on cd 21 and get it over with as you never know how long your cycles are  
Sal/Flower.. I've only got 15 days until we go to Paris for our 1st anniversary  
emilycaitlin.. good news on +opk now get   when you get home   
sailaice.. so agree with you would love not to have to work

 B3ndy, twiggy, sarah and anyone else I've missed hope you all have a good day.

Binty


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

all

managed to lug myself out of my pit a bit earlier today so I could come on for a quick   before getting ready for work.

Binty - hang in there - like you say - it may have been too early...test again in a couple of days  

Jo - sending you lots of   and hope that you tested too early - it's the last few days of the 2ww that really send you  

Sal - hi ya hon - with my late shifts looks like I'm working at the opp end of the day to you which is why we keep missing one another...get you on your holiday planning already  ....don't blame you though it's the only thing I can think of at the mo (anything to get away from work  )

Flower - what you like going into work today? if you feel any worse you must go home though...coz if your bosses are anything like mine they wont thank you for struggling in today.

Sailaice - you're well and truly into your 2ww then? you feeling  ? as for the suitcase - have you seen Angola?...hardly paradise but does = a month off work!! 

Kerry - I'd go on cd23 for your blood test hon - would give a better reading. how long are you meant to wait to hear about your IVF stuff? we've yet to hear about our new NHS referral about IVF - but as part of nHS pledges etc they do have to get back to you within a certain time....maybe give them a call if you're worried?

Emily -   on the positive OPK - what cd are you on?...no guesses what you'll be up to tonight! 

Lea - hope the hot flushes go soon.

Hi Lil - how you doing?

Well it's cd15 for me - took dh nearly 20 mins to convince me   last night - I was SOOOO not in the mood - felt really bad...and sorry if   enjoyed it when got round to it..but don't know what's wrong with me this month - can't be   with it all..that sounds really bad but I'm fed up of the disappointment each time.
Question though - if I got +opk on Sunday - and we managed Thurs, Sun, Tues....if we then do the 'do' either tonight or tomorrow (or both - if dh is a good boy! ) that would cover all bases wouldn't it?


S
xx

(I'm completely 'lost' with this series of 'LOST' ....missed the first few episodes and haven't bothered since...watched BB last night though - some of it - incl diary room with Pete - bless him!)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry Binty, lets hope you tested too early too 

Kerry - is there any chance you could have 2 BT's this month? thats what I used to do when my cycles were irregular[br]Posted on: 28/06/06, 10:18B3ndy, sounds like you have covered the right time hun xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

would I need to tonight AND tomorrow though Flower?


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah Kerry when my cycles where unpredictable my GP had me going for blood tests every couple of days until I had covered all possibilities.  It might be worth checking with your dr to see if you can do the same then go every 3 days from day 21 through until your longest cycle.

B3ndy, know what you mean about not been bothered for   I was like that last month but made up for it this month    I would cover tonight hun.

Binty, here's to hoping we both tested too early   .  Af is due on sat for me so I think I will probably test that morning as we have friends coming round to watch the England match and a BBQ after so I will be in a dilemma as to if I should have a drink so think I will test first and then if BFN just have a couple of drinks incase I have tested early again.  This 2ww is driving me


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

right - better start getting ready for work 

catch you laters girls after I get in and see what kind of   workload they have for me today!!

S
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Binty I am sorry about the BFN!! I hope it was because you tested early


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Binty...sorry about your   honey, but wait and see, I'm sure it was too early.

As for BT's, my GP said doing CD21 wasn't really gonna show IVF clinic much as I had a pre Clomid BT last year and didn't OV. I think its just to get an idea of where I am in cycle. she's only given me one form, so will see what happens. Thanks girls  

B3ndy...its only been 2 weeks so I guess I'm being impatient really - that should be my middle name!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy - I'd have tonight hun and dont worry if you miss tomorrow, but if you can't be bothered tonight do tomorrow


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

It feels really nice knowing that I wont have a 2ww this month. I was away without dh when I should of ov'd so I know that there isnt a hope in hell and it kinda feels good

Sal xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah I know what you mean Sal, it does feel good, I felt like that on my clomid free month xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I should feel like that too, infact I don't know why we are bothering with BMS at all this cycle!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've just told boss that i'll finish at 1 tomorrow when i had planned to go at 12 grrrr why do I do that!  so annoyed with myself.  appt isnt till 4.20 but am gonna go home and freshen up and go with dh (got have a full bladder and if I can't park I'll be beside myself if I need to wee too ! carparking there is murder).  They've sent me the info for USS on the belly with the gel but wouldnt be surprised if they do a dildocam in order to see my ovaries so I'd best be prepared


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep, nothing worse than beng surprised with some sort of poke around down there!   crikey the things we have to do!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower  Are you going to St Marys?? They have opened a new multi storey car park just past the fromt entrance

Sal xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aha so it is open! We were debating last week! Makes it easier.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I had a surprise dildocam!! Thankfully I was fresh but it was an unpleasant shock!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah it is on Hathersage Road just past the main entrance if your coming from Oxford Road or on the right at the lights if your coming from Upper Brook Street. They opened it just as  I was changing jobs and I dont have a problem parking now but when I was at st Marys it was a nightmare. Just my luck

I am off home in a minute. Got to go and tax my car(more expense) then off to collect dd. she has gone on her first trip form school today and I hope she is being good

Love Sal xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Ah bless, has she been somewhere nice?

Surprise dildocams are the worst!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

DD has been to Croxteth Hall in Liverpool. Apparently they have a farm and she was really looking forward to it. She isnt my little baby anymore she is growing up soooo fast.

Sal xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I bet she's had a ball!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats fab, i rang the enquiry line this morning and it said it was open.  So its on the same side as the entrance to St marys? so we come from oxford road and turn left its just on the left past the entrance?  is it easy to park there whatever time of day?  the other carpark was tiny and full by 9am!

yeah i had a surprise one last time, as it was in work, all i could think was god i wish i'd have imacced     wouldnt mind but she didnt even look down there!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know mine didn't look either but I was sat to far back and she spent a long time prodding at me I was very


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

horrible isnt it. the worst thing for me is that they prod the ovary and it absolutely murders


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Know what you mean Flower. I have my scan next Tues 4th July to see if my endo is returning.  I had 2 large choc cysts removed last year and I am praying it hasn't come back.  I know the odds are against me but I just keep praying.  Been on clomid doesn't help, we are in a catch 22, want to get pregnant, don't want endo!!!

Last time I just had normal ultrasound and no surprise dildocam but I am going prepared again just incase!!


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Just got back last night from hols so very tired, but nice tan  

Hope you are all ok, can't possibly read all the pages you lot do chatter   

kim xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Welcome back Kim, all nice and refreshed I bet 

Jo, endo is evil evil evil.  we can't win. i remember one doc saying to me they can treat the endo or the fertility not both. good eh.  hope your scan is ok   At least I know the cyst is there, just hope it hasnt grown xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower.....  at the immac! So true! I always feel like I should ahve "pruned" when I go for smears or such like!

Kim...welcome back hun. Glad you had a lovely time, nice brown bump I bet!  

Jo...good luck for your scan hun.

Just had the funniest game of cards with the lads. We play most days and today was hilarious, really lightened my mood!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

where do you get your repeat prescriptions from for clomid? i've had them all from consultant until now but just need 4 more months worth and thats it but need them for next week.  Phoned the prescription line at the GP, they dont have a letter detailing it grrrrr. luckilly I have copies of my hospital notes (perk of working here) with a copy so I have to drop that off at the surgery before they will issue a prescription.  Glad I realised as I'll be away when AF is due so it would have been a bit of a nightmare!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Afternoon chicks

all this talk of 'pruning' made me    on what's turning out to be a poo day at work today!...mine's such a diy job i can't bear a bikini wax never mind going as far as a brazilian


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Bikini waxes don't hurt, I hate having my lower legs done they are the worst!! The lady that waxes me laughs when I have my legs done as I jump before she has ripped the strip off everytime and I break out in a sweat  

I'm going to a virgin vie party tonight so I am going to treat myself to some new makeup!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...I get mine from GP, just put it in as repeat. But cos I'm starting again I ahve to go and see her when next AF arrives.

B3ndy...What's up at work hun?

Jo...I have my bikini waxed, oly the girl that did it last time seemed to take her time ripping them off so it hurt loads! Never had my legs done!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Careful jo, one of the girls at work went to one last week, they made her face up for a wedding she is going to and she said oh yes thankyou, go on I'll have a few of the things you have used - then she found out it came to £98


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I couldnt bear to have my bikini waxed   oooooh to painful. But I do have my legs eyebrows and underarms done. I suppose you get used to it after a while

DD had a great time. She was just getting off the coach when i wqent to collect her. it makes me feel really old because she is getting so independant

Sal xx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

can't think of anything worse Kerry.  I get my legs, eyebrows, underarms and bikini done.  I don't mind my underarms and bikini but the lower part of the legs really seems to hurt me.  I think it is because it is a larger area to be waxed although the tops of the legs don't really hurt.  Mind you there is a lot more flesh on my thighs   

Men have it so easy!

Sal, glad dd had a good time, they grow up so quick.

Flower, I have been to loads of VV parties and already know what I need so I won't be talked into anything extra.  Not going for long anyway as my friend I am going with has 7week old baby so we won't be stopping long.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good girl Jo 

Might be popping to pub later, dh cousin is off to Oz in the morning for good lucky begga, see how I feel, feel pretty dreadful at the moment so might send dh on his own! xxx[br]Posted on: 28/06/06, 15:48TTFN, have a good evening ladies, will be on briefly in the morning before leaving for hosie xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bye Flower, good luck at WW  

Jo..I love V V crackle body stuff, not sure what its called! Its fab!

I need a make over!


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Bye Flower, have anice evening.

I'm off now so will catch up with you all tomorrow.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower and  

Sal xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Flower & jo chat tomorrow.

Sorry not been around much today has really got busy at work.

Hope you all had a relatively good day hopefully will be able to chat tomorrow.

I've decided I'm going to test in the morning as it will be cd29 and the max cycle length since op has been 30 days.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

blinkin work - not enuf staff but expect same levels of work - needless to say haven't had time to scratch   today

so i'm going to say au revoir and catch up tomorrow hopefully!

Flower - good luck for the scan tomorrow hon - hope it isn't too painful - let us know how you get on

binty -   for the morning

Sal - glad dd liked her trip! 

kerry - have a good night

jo - happy shopping  



S
xx


----------



## pocketmonkey (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi all - I am a brand spanking new member   (although I've been dipping in and out of the threads over the last couple of months to get some inspiration).  I am totally new to the whole posting on a chatroom thing - so if I've mucked it up please let me know how to fix it!!!

I have polycystic ovaries and currently on round 3 of clomid - first round on 50g didn't work, now on 100g.  Only have 3 more rounds left to take so desperately hoping that it will work in that time - I totally understand where everyone else on this thread is coming from - I am surrounded by pregnant friends and relatives and everywhere I look there are cute babies!  If it doesn't I think I'm up for a lap and then who knows.....

Be great to have support from others who know exactly what I'm going through.

By the way - I am an HR manager and I notice that a lot of questions about maternity leave and pay and entitlements etc come up on the thread - so if anyone has any questions I am happy to let you know the legal situation for free!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

hiya pocketmonkey and welcome to ff. You have missed most iof the girls as we all tend to chat when we are at work(very naughty) but we are always around.

Love Sal xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello all,

I'm still at work, and haven't had a chance to read back at all the nattering today!!  Hope everyone is ok.

I'm off tomorrow, so hopefully will have more time!


----------



## hairy fairy (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi pocketmonkey welcome to ff.

I also have pcos and because clomid didn't work for me (after having 1 round of 50mg and 1 of 100mg) i had ovarian drilling Jan this year. I'm now back on 50mg clomid ( round 2) and i now ovulate. 

you will probably find this site very helpful and very supportive on your journey to get a  as i have - I'm hooked. 

All the girls are so friendly. Anyway good luck and hope to speak to you soon.x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi

I haven't checked this board for a couple of day...........blimey its hard keeping up with you all, haven't really had time to read all of your posts.  

Just wanted to wish flowerpot luck for the scan tomorrow - hope your cyst hasn't grown.

Have still not got hold of my consultant so am going to start the Clomid when a/f arrives which should be Saturday and will wait for the scan appointment to come through later.  My GP reckons this will be ok and hopefully it wont interfere with cysts.

While I remember, are you supposed to take Clomid at the same time each day?  And if so, does it matter what time?

Thanks
xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Flowerpot   for today.

janie - I think they do recommend that you take clomid at a similar time each day.  I've heard some people say that you get less side effects if you take it at night, but it's really whatevers  easiest for you.

sailaice,hairyfairy, b3ndy, sallystar, binty,jowest, kerry, pocketmonkey and everyone else, hope you are all ok, It's NEARLY FRIDAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Mornin' everyone

I'm not having a good day today, and it's only 7:20 am.  I used pre-seed for the first time last night and today I've woken up with cystitis so I'm peeing regularly and it burns like hell (TMI, sorry!).  Has anyone else had this problem after using pre-seed?  

As I'm near to O-ing I'd normally just try and drink loadsa water and cranberry juice and hope it goes away.  However, I'm going to a funeral which is a 2 hour drive away.  I've just made the decision that there's no way I can fight the cystitis naturally cos I need a quick fix.  I've just taken the first sachet of cystitis powder.  I've to take 6 sachets over 2 days so I figured if I O tomorrow I'll skip the last 3 sachets.  Now I'm all worried that this powder stuff is gonna affect any eggs that are ready to O.  They probably won't, but I can't help worrying about it.  I'm a worrier!!   

I hope everyone has a better day than I'm gonna have!!    

 and   to all!

T x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Tiggy -    I haven't taken pre seed, so I don't know if it can have that effect, but hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies!

Flower good luck for today!!

pocketmonkey welcome to clomid girls!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Good Morning All
Hope you are all OK   Its a lovely day here today!  
Flower - good luck for today hun  
Sal, Kerry, B3ndy, Binty, Sailaice, Jo et al (too many peeps for me to remember sorry!!!) Hello!!!!!!
Catch you all again soon,
Love & Hugs
Sarah

PS I have never had a prob with pre-seed.....perhaps you have had too much BMS     Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Sarah!

How are you? Where do you get preseed from??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girls  
thanks for the good luck wishes, I'll be here till about 1'ish and then I'm off for the scan.

Tiggy, I've never had any problem with preeseed but have had it after sex, particularly when I dont wee straight after which of course I dont do after BMS because I try to lie down for half an hour.  You cant suffer tho hun, I'd take the sachets. Hope its settles soon 

Binty, good luck for testing, thinking of you      

Jainie, hope Clomid is kind to you, good luck  

Pocketmonkey, welcome  you are posting just right   Nice to see you on board.

 Sarah, Sal, B3ndy, Kerry and everyone else xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Flower  if I miss you good luck for later

Sal xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Where do all you ladies get pre-seed from? Can you get it from tesco?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sailaice, I haven't used it myself, but I know you can buy it from

www.preseed.co.uk


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sailaice - i'll pm you but it gets edited as its a website addy, will pm you know and explain xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

morning all Sailaice  not 100% sure but i think you can only get it over the internet but i might be wrong

lea-Anne xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Saliaice - was just about to tell you you need to buy on-line but I see Flower is PM ing you so will leave it up to her. 

ByeeeeeXXXXXX


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you ladies!! I am getting my selenium this weekend from Holland and Barratt! and some zinc for DH! Next month I am knocking the socks of my cycle!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

wht does selenium do?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Tiggy...I had a particularly nasty bout of Cystitis about 6 weeks ago. I did have to get antibiotics it was that bad, but I also took the sachets. I don't think it was from Pre-seed as we haven't used it for a while, but like Flower says it could be from not peeing after ex (hard if you TTC!!) or it could be stress related, I know mine was! Hope it clears up. Sorry to hear your off to a funeral, hope it goes as well as can be expected.

Well, morning lovelies, how are we all? Been busy   already!!

Flower...good luck for today hun, hope it's good news  

Sal....diet still going well hun?  

Sailaice....I get my Pre-seed from Access Diagnostics website for £11.99 I think but don't quote me, thats for 6 applicators.

Pocketmonkey....welcome hun   . We're a pretty easy going bunch, if you have any questions or anything we're always here.

Janie...remind me, is this a clomid cycle? Or do you start from next AF?  

Emily...Are you off today?? Lucky thing, weather is lovely!

Sarah...Hi hun, you sound chirpy today!  

Hairyfairy....hi there!  

Well, thank goodness its Thursday! Nearly the weekend! DH has been for his first ever blood test this morning, the Urologist wanted to get his hormone levels noted. Bless him he was a nervous wreck before hand and now I'll have to suffer him worrying there's something wrong with him for the next week! Great!  He's such a hypochondriac! DBB is here, AGAIN!  but the sun is shining and I'm not going to let her get to me!

xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

selenium promotes a thick womb lining me thinks and zinc is good for DH's swimmers!!

I only have 2 day AF so I don't think I have a very thick one.

Kerry I'm excited the sun is shining too!!xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kerry, I am due to start the Clomid next af, which should be Saturday.

Mmmm, thats interesting about the selenium and womb lning, think I might have to try that as I also only have a 2/3 day af


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, think I'm going to get some selenium too!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've started on selenium and brazil nuts this month as I think my lining is thin, clomid has reduced my AF down to 2-3 days whereas it used to be a week xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Don't forget you only take Selenium until Ovulation as it can cause uterine contractions which wouldn't be good if you get PG!

I'm so   off.....DBB1&2 have just announced to me that their son (his son, her stepson who got married at the weekend) rang last night to announce they are pregnant! I just burst into tears! I didn't let them see though. They have no idea do they? Do they think we're going thru this IF malarkey just for fun, or are they genuinely inconsiderate people?? Just walked into the kitchen and the lads were like "Whats up" I didn't tell them.

AAARRRRGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Kerry    It's so annoying, and you feel you have to try and pretend to smile and listening to them going on, when you just feel like screaming!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Poor Kerry   it's awful especially since DBB isn't a very nice person!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh no kerry how inconsiderate stupid idiots   they know of your situation then?

I didnt realise you stopped selinieum after ovulation.  is it ok to keep taking brazil nuts tho?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I told them about it at my awful pay review in February so they are aware, just don't think. Thanks girls. I don't know what's wrong with me. I feel like crying all the time. I'm only CD11 so can't be PMT!! Me and DH are arguing about stupid things ad I just feel   (under the weather!) Sorry for moaning  

Not sure about the Brazil nuts Flower, but defo shouldn't take Selenium tablets after ovulation. Minxy told me.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks hun.

Awwwwww wish i could come and see you and give you a big   dont let them buggers get you down, stupid eejits.  hormones eh xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jowest30 (Dec 5, 2005)

Morning ladies,

Kerry  . How inconsiderate they need  .

Flower, goodluck for your scan hun, hope the cysts haven't grown.

Binty, did you test this morning hun?     I am going to test Sat morning as normally 28 day cycle and that will be cd29.

Hi B3ndy, Sailace, Sal, Sarah & everyone else

Jo
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...we need to sort out meeting up with Sal and Witchie.  

Jo...   hun. Not heard from Binty yet.

Just   again! WHAT'S GOING ON WITH ME!! Not even on the [email protected]@dy   pills!!!!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Kerry It's just one of those days, tomorrow will be better  

Thinking of you xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank you  . Think I'm going mental! 

So, what's everyone doing at the weekend?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Yes I agree, its one of those days, you cry hun and get it all out xxxx

Binty !  where are you!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

morning everyone - I'll be here all day if I get round to writing everyone's names! 

just a few quickies before head off for shower before work

Kerry - sorry you're feeling so   hon - I was like that on Mon (cd14) and I'm never tearey at that stage in my cycle always later..dh and I were   with each other all day...but then after my acupuncture Monday afternoon I felt much calmer - can't put my finger on it but I just felt really aggravated and anxious when I woke up that day....it's all the hormones hon.

Flower - good luck for today...i think you can eat brazil nuts after o coz they help implantation - see the prenatal board for confirmation

 Sarah - got your flip flops out today then with all that sunshine?

Sal - how you doing chick? you feeling ok on the reductil at the mo? you're going great guns looking on the diet thread.

Binty - you tested?

Sailaice, jo, tiggy, emily, janie, lea  , hope you guys are ok.

it's the 'end' of my week today - got tomorrow off for working last weekend  ...hope dh is ready for me to jump him tonight  ...got home about 11pm last night after going to a leaving do after work last night and he was feeling really poo (he was so concerned he did a malaria test as it isn't that long after he got back from his last trip to Africa - thank god it was negative) so last night was a right off ....was quite glad actually as I was knackered!

S
xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Morning girlies,

Just logged on as had early morning meeting then had to go round a new building we are going to manage.

Kerry.. so sorry your feeling   what inconsiderate   DBB1&2 are I really want to   on the head for you  
B3ndy.. are you away to Cork this weekend?
Jo.. no chickened out of testing this morning going to wait till tomorrow or Saturday can't face seeing a  
Tiggy.. think you should be ok with the sachets but check the leaflet it should tell you.

 sal, sarah,sailiace,twiggy,bev,emily,janie and anyone else I've missed


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

not me chuck - iut's flower that's away to cork


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Kerry I am having an emotional day! daren't speak to anyone as they could be slapping round the face I'd be thanking them lol
No really having a very strange loved up hormonal day! Don't think its   pills I just think I'm crazy  

Hi B3ndy!! There is that cake again! I want a slice!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

off now girls - if I don't get on before you go flower good luck! hope that cyst has shrivelled up and gone away! 

catch the rest of ya laters!

S
xx

(Sailaice - you'll be pleased to know I'm making another white choc number for my friends gay wedding in 2 weeks - it'll give you a different cake piccy to dribble over then!! )


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

white choccie cake Mmmmm 

its me going to Cork, next thursday!


----------



## pocketmonkey (Jun 28, 2006)

Morning all  - just logged in as having a quiet day at work.  Thank you all for your welcome -it's good to know we are all rooting for each other

Flowerpot - good luck for today

Tiggy - sorry to hear about the problem with the waterworks - things that we put up with to get a little bundle of joy eh!!!! 

Kerry b - some people are so inconsiderate   - but I really think that unless people are in the same situation they can never really understand how depressing it can be - my cousin's wife has also just announced she is pregnant and I will have to see her at my brothers wedding in a few weeks with a little baby bump.  I'm happy for them but some days it does feel like the whole world can have babies no problem except for me!

jowest30 and binty - good luck with your tests - fingers crossed for you both

b3ndy - I am also thinking about having acupuncture - I have heard that it works well alongside clomid - how are you finding it?

hi also to baby whisper, janie77, emilycaitlin, sailaice, sarahstewart and sallystar - hope I haven't missed anyone!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

pocketmonkey - i've blown you some welcome bubbles x


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

B3ndy/Flower.. sorry get so confused sometimes   
Pocketmonkey.. welcome


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

how you feeling Binty? any AF signs?  xxx


----------



## pocketmonkey (Jun 28, 2006)

What are the 'bubbles' and how do I get more or give some??!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

see next to your profile if you scroll up when you are reading this it has bubbles, you have 10 at the moment.  you can blow other people bubble by clicking "blow" next to their name, its just a way of saying thank you or welcome etc.


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

No signs of AF at all really trying not to think about it too much as I don't want to getmy hopes up


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I can understand that Binty, stay strong xxxx

I'm getting rather worked up now about this scan now, dreading the outcome.  at least its not long to wait now...


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

thanks for the explanation on the bubbles - I didn't really know what they were all about either xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

I know its easier said than done but try not to work yourself up too much


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I have been lurking in the background trying to keep up with all your news.

Sarah, I hope you are feeling better now.  Are you just off clomid for this month or taking a longer break?

Kerry, I am sorry you are having a bad day, I seem to get them on and off and I am sure you will feel brighter tomorrow, especially as it will be nearly the weekend  

B3ndy, how are you getting on with the new hours at work?  I listened to your radio station on the way to Walton on the Naze last Thursday and I wondered if it was you reading the news that day, it was about 11am I think.

Flower, I hope the US goes well today.

Binty, Good luck when you test    

Hello to everyone else  

Well I am doing OK, still bleeding which is very  .  It is our 6th Wedding anniversary on Saturday (been together 15 years yesterday!) and we are off to Bornemouth to watch Elton John in the evening and England in the afternoon, they are putting up a big screen before the concert.  

It is now 6 years since we started ttc, so each anniversary that passes is a reminder of how long it has been, if that makes sense.  Please send me some bubbles to cheer me up  

Take care
Love Tracy xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sent you some tracey 
know what you mean about anniversaries, i'm the same with our moving in day as we started ttc when we moved in xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Tracy!! Just blown you a lot of bubbles!! Enjoy Elton!


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

tracyb..  sent you some     to help cheer you up hun


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Just sent you some bubbles Tracy. I know what you mean about anniversaries, it was our 9th wedding anniversary in April and we started ttc when we were first married, then had to give up for a while because of various medical problems, but on our anniversary, I couldn't help thinking......we have been married for 9 years.....why hasn't it happened yet?

it did make me feel sad but then I remember how lucky I am to be married to such a wonderful man

Keep your chin up xx
[br]Posted on: 29/06/06, 12:33happy anniversary - have a great day!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

getting ready to go soon girls, so speak tomorrow have a good evening  

xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...you'll be fine  

Tracy....lovely to hear from you hun. My   are pretty insignificant compared to what you've been through.  You seem to be more positive though hun. Are you guys having a break now?

 to you all you lovely ladies
xxxx


----------



## hairy fairy (Jun 14, 2006)

sailicaice, flowerpot, kerryb, jewest30, emilycaitlin, b3ndy, binty, pocketmonkey, janie77 and tracyb. I hope i didn't forget anyone.

Binty fingers crossed.

Flowerpot good luck with the scan.

kerry I hope your feeling a lot better now( why don't you ask your boss if they want a drink and then spit in it that might make you feel better).

Anyway I went for a scan this morning nothing much happening yet,and it had me thinking about your discussion i think it was yesterday about the dildocam well last month when i went for a scan i got more than I'd bargained for because as the nurse was trying to insert the thing she almost put it in the other hole  which made me   and her   but luckily it was almost.coz she's not going to find ovaries up there.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

i would of been traumatized hairy fairy     they do seem to take ages tho to find it!!


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks girls for all the bubbles  

Kerry, we all have our troubles, so please don't feel bad about being  , it gets to us all some days  

We are taking a break until after our holiday in October.  I see my consultant on 4th August so not sure whether we will try naturally, with tamoxifen ot wait for IVF.  I will probably have to increase my meds and might have to take some from O, so I don't want to be on them for months on end until I get pg again, so might be better to wait for IVF, which should only be end of this year, beg of next.  I guess I will know more after I see my consultant.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hairy...OH MY GOD! I'd ahe been mortified! You poor thing!

Tracy...it will probably do you good to not be concetrating on it. And if you've not got a long wait for IVF even better.


----------



## pocketmonkey (Jun 28, 2006)

TracyB - have blown you some bubbles hun  

hairyfairy - hahahahahahahaha   - making my eyes water!


----------



## hairy fairy (Jun 14, 2006)

I've got to go now, well for now so I'll speak to you all later.

p.s if it's not to cheeky can some one blow me some bubbles coz i know it's luck for some but number 7 is unlucky for me.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hairy Fairy - Just blown you some


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

back again girls

hairy fairy blown you some bubbles to help you get over your horrid trauma today - god that must have been awful!

Tracy - hi hon - good to hear from you was thinking about you the other night. Your weekend away sounds good. I hope the bleeding doesn't carry on for too long - it must be very tiring for you. (btw - think it was probably me you heard last week as I was doing 3 days of earlies last week and would have been reading at 11am! how funny - hope I had my teeth in! )

Flower - you're probably getting ready for your examination right now - sending you lots of  

Kerry - you feeling more   now hon?

Sailaice - how you doing at work today? lots on?


S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bye Hairyfairy blown you some more bubbles  

B3ndy....I'm ok. Still could cry at any minute though! Weird  

So bored and DBB is [email protected]@dy here. Pain in the


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

aw hon - sounds barmy - but if there's a radio nearby turn it up and find a tune that makes you  ....you'll be feeling   before you know it!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Got Radio One on, Colin & Edith. They drive me mental!


----------



## pocketmonkey (Jun 28, 2006)

Hairyfairy - blown you some bubbles too  

kerryb - know how you feel about the feeling blue      - I get days like that too.

just so I can get to know you all a bit better (and because I haven't got time to read all the past threads!!! ) - what do you guys all do for a living?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry - mental as in   or  ....I quite like them - but can't take too much of them.

pocketmonkey - i'm a broadcast journalist - what do you do?


----------



## pocketmonkey (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm an HR Manager for a tv production company


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sounds interesting...is it an independent? I remember your note now about the offer of free HR advice!! ...good to know that  ....i've been having a mare at my work since I told my big boss why I was having a lap in March ...other mates of mine in the business reckon I should take it further but it's always tricky trying to prove stuff like this.


----------



## pocketmonkey (Jun 28, 2006)

b3ndy - I'm at talkbackthames which is an independent - based in central london.

I know what you mean about having boss trouble - I've been in the same boat as I was having to have so much time off to have scans and bloods etc but I didn't want to discuss my personal life with my boss (she isn't exactly a touchy feely kind of person  ) - but in the end I had to and in fact made sure I went into plenty of detail about exactly what they do to me in the tests just to make sure that she got the message   .  Since then she's calmed down, although I haven't needed to go for a while cos my cons only wanted to monitor and scan until one round of clomid worked and now I am on my own with fingers crossed!  What exactly has your boss said?  It's a tricky one because technically you can't claim for sex discrimination like you could if you were pregnant (how bloody unfair is that?).


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm an International Executive, boringboringboring

Yes B3ndy been rushed off ma feet!! Any cakes on the go??


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Pocket Monkey - that sounds a mare!! I had to go into detail with my endo stuff too - was holding out as long as I could . It's not what my boss said after I told her really it's what she did...I came back after 3 and a half weeks signed off after the lap and was back a week before she told me she'd given my job to someone who's two grades lower than me!!  ..everyone at my work was outraged etc etc but she stuck to her guns

Sailaice - i'm buying ingredients for my next cake tomorrow - yum yum!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

B3ndy...  in small doses,   if they get silly!

Pocketmonkey....I'm a PA, and have 2 horrid bosses! She's never had kids, and he has two (her step kids, they work and live together). I work for an interior design company, but not in a normal way, we provide artwork, mirror, sculptures etc to pubs, hotels, restaurants, spa's etc. Interesting work, but not here!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello ladies

Just thought I would drop in, i'm sorry to see so many of you feeling   and  .  Kerry i've sent you some bubbles honey - try to stay positive babe things are moving although slowly I know.

HairyFairy, blimey you made my eyes water.  I think I could well have lost the plot in that situation!

Tracy, lovely to "see" you again hun.  You are so strong.

 Binty, B3ndy, Flower, Sailaice, Sarah, PocketMoney, Janie.  Sorry to anyone i've missed.

Thinking of you all and sending you all tons of   

Bev xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Bev - howz you and what's probably big bump by now? u fully recovered after your little fall?

pocketmonkey - forgot to add - i'd been doing the job for 3 years - no complaints - good figures...and i'm now doing a role that I first did on joining 7 years ago - can you tell I'm still bitter and twisted about it all?


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for asking B3ndy.

Bump is big and already in a sleep/ wake routine sleep all day and wake at night just when i've finally got off   (not that i'm complaining of course), legs still bruised kindof yellowy browny colour now!

Bev xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,61907.msg836909.html#msg836909

new home that way 

xx


----------

